# Dr Grubers G13 Grow Journal(Dr Greenthumb Seeds)



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey All,
This is a run of Greenthumbs G13, i got the seeds in 1 week and started them the next day. They are now in jiffy pellets and are cracking the dirt. I dropped one of them when putting them in the pellets but found it quickly and got it in there...it hasnt popped the dirt yet but i hope it does.

I think because I dont have that much experience that this will be interesting to see how close i can come to yeilding that much. I dont think Im going to be pulling 4 lbs or anything like that but im curious to see how i do, and if I do well, then others can do better.

I use:
Foxfarm OF soil
Jacks Classic nutes
1- 250 watt MH with added cfl's for veg
2-400 watt Hps for flower
I will use 1 gal pots for veg and 5 gal for flower all painted with microkote to prevent root spinout.

Lets keep this thread civil and any comments with the purpose of flameing things up or ripping on someone dont belong here, even from supporters. Advice, comments on style, pictures, and anything positive is welcome.

Thanks everyone, best regards-Gruber


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

You from the u.k man ? If soo how safe is it to send cash all that wayy ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> You from the u.k man ? If soo how safe is it to send cash all that wayy ?


Im dont live in the Uk but i have heard of people that order from him there and i dont think its a problem...but sending cash???? I dont know about that.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 9, 2011)

Subscribed..
Whooot


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah i would like to see some heavy yield like the breeders description.I have 2x400 watt hps for my flower room now so im curious to see how you will do.You will not here nothing from me negative i just want to see this grow thats all..


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Could order by phone i sappose didnt see that option untill just now.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Dont sappose you now when his cheese seeds will become available ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i would like to see some heavy yield like the breeders description.I have 2x400 watt hps for my flower room now so im curious to see how you will do.You will not here nothing from me negative i just want to see this grow thats all..


Thanks man...me too.
And any advice you can offer along the way would be cool!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Dont sappose you now when his cheese seeds will become available ?


Ive always ordered from him by phone with a card.
I think i heard the Cheese would be back in a few months, but you can email him, he always returns emails pretty quickly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks man...me too.
> And any advice you can offer along the way would be cool!


 Ill be sure to help if i can but it sounds like you know what you doing.I use the same medium,same nutes and my plants love it..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ill be sure to help if i can but it sounds like you know what you doing.I use the same medium,same nutes and my plants love it..


I dont see too many Jacks Classic users...read Uncle Ben at all?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I dont see too many Jacks Classic users...read Uncle Ben at all?


Yes i have and riddleme jacks been working great next grow im testing that against some advanced nutrients on tahoe clones see which could do better.I know i did not burn my plants once this grow and i upped to table spoons for feeding.They are nice and green no sign of any nute def.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Ive always ordered from him by phone with a card.
> I think i heard the Cheese would be back in a few months, but you can email him, he always returns emails pretty quickly.


Jus done that mate thanks.


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 9, 2011)

sub'd.....


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

I met up with the Doc and purchased 10 Pure G13 seeds last week, along with some other of Doc's gear. Doc is a good guy in my books. A straight shooter, doesn't put up with B.S. kind of guy, and more than willing to help out and share his knowledge and experience.

I have learned first hand to dismiss any negative I read about him, and whole heartedly from my own personal expierence support and agree with all the great things I have read about the Doc.

Long live the Doc !!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes i have and riddleme jacks been working great next grow im testing that against some advanced nutrients on tahoe clones see which could do better.I know i did not burn my plants once this grow and i upped to table spoons for feeding.They are nice and green no sign of any nute def.


Id like to see that...will you journal the test?
if so, send me a link when you do.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Id like to see that...will you journal the test?
> if so, send me a link when you do.


 Yes i will.I will for sure send you the link


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

digging said:


> I met up with the Doc and purchased 10 Pure G13 seeds last week, along with some other of Doc's gear. Doc is a good guy in my books. A straight shooter, doesn't put up with B.S. kind of guy, and more than willing to help out and share his knowledge and experience.
> 
> I have learned first hand to dismiss any negative I read about him, and whole heartedly from my own personal expierence support and agree with all the great things I have read about the Doc.
> 
> Long live the Doc !!!


Yes, i like Doc too. But I dont want people going back and forth about good/bad experiences about him in this thread. I think they will speak for themselves (unless i screw it up) and we should just let them do the talking. I mean no dis-respect to you and agree with what you said but if i ask the haters to keep silent then i have to be fair and ask the defenders to do the same. 
I hope you understand.
Other then that please let us know how those seeds do...nice..10 of them huh, thats great! And by "met up with him" do you mean you were face to face with him?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes i will.I will for sure send you the link


Cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry Dr. Gruber, I understand whole heartedly.

Yes I met face to face with him.

I look forward to following your grow.

All the best !!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool, like meeting a rock star!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

digging said:


> Sorry Dr. Gruber, I understand whole heartedly.
> 
> Yes I met face to face with him.
> 
> ...


Thanks man...rep!


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2011)

For some reason I can receive private messages, but can't reply to them. Does one need a certain number of posts before being able to send private messages?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 9, 2011)

digging said:


> For some reason I can receive private messages, but can't reply to them. Does one need a certain number of posts before being able to send private messages?


I got a message from you so it must be working now.
peace-dg


----------



## fletchman (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be watching, good luck!

Im putting in my order soon.

What the hell $200 could find something special, Im in.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 10, 2011)

still waiting on the one that hit the floor.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking nice and green already


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking nice and green already


Thanks!

Looks like the one i dropped isnt going to make it...I will germ the final seed to take its place.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 15, 2011)

it germmed in less then 24 hrs...will be very careful with this one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> it germmed in less then 24 hrs...will be very careful with this one.


 Glad you had three it would have been a real piss off to only have 2 and 1 not germ.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad you had three it would have been a real piss off to only have 2 and 1 not germ.


yes it would.
and this gives me a better chance of finding a special plant.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 15, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I hope you didn't throw it out, it may still be growing. I damaged the tip on one and it grew side shoots off the tap root. If you planted it pointed up like Dr G suggests you'll have to dig it up as it won't do the curl to pull itself out of the soil. Tou'd replant it, cotleydons above ground.


I still have it but i opened it up and had a look...tap root was seperated from the rest of it and brown. It must have had a small cut or brake from the fall and i couldnt see it.


----------



## fletchman (Feb 15, 2011)

Bummer on the seed dude, hope the two you have are monsters.

I have a pack of G13 and a pack of Endless Sky on the way, cant wait to pop them!!

I sent PM, not sure if it worked?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 15, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Bummer on the seed dude, hope the two you have are monsters.
> 
> I have a pack of G13 and a pack of Endless Sky on the way, cant wait to pop them!!
> 
> I sent PM, not sure if it worked?


Thanks..and keep me updated on both of those.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 18, 2011)

The new one has cracked the dirt...pics later.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 21, 2011)

here they are....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 28, 2011)

Some pictures of both pants, one is at day 20 since sprouting a tap root and the other is at day 13. I've changed a few things in the garden but I will have to update that later because Im out of time now.
Peace -DG


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

So i decided not to use Foxfarm soil for this grow and bought some soil from a local hydro shop that mixes it up themselves. They use ProMix and a bunch of other stuff in it and have a soil for Veg and one for flower. I talked to some people who are using it and they had very positive reviews. I checked the PPM of the Veg soil...650ppm compared to the FF which is over 2000ppm right out of the bag. I think this should help keep the lockout and burn to a minimum. I have also takien the hoods off my lights and hung them verticaly...wow! Its not as fun going in the flower room anymore because I have very sensitive eyes and the light is blinding now..gives me a headache in a few minutes so i have to wear sunglasses. But the light distribution is amazing now...we shall see if it makes a difference.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 1, 2011)

Hell yeah, DG
Vertical lights sound nice!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 1, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hell yeah, DG
> Vertical lights sound nice!


Yeah but its so bright in there that it actually makes me feel ill. I cant stay in there for very long anymore...kinda taking the fun out of it.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet I'm subbing to this. Didn't think I would get to see a grow anytime soon glad someone's doing it, especially you.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 5, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Sweet I'm subbing to this. Didn't think I would get to see a grow anytime soon glad someone's doing it, especially you.


Thanks Pipe!


----------



## Don Cirilo (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice growop Gruber. I am currently running the c99 from the doc and i previously did the TW. I was wondering if you identified different phenos in your cindy grow, also how much did they stretch during bloom? Did u had discoloration on the leaves? What is your light setup?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 5, 2011)

Don Cirilo said:


> Nice growop Gruber. I am currently running the c99 from the doc and i previously did the TW. I was wondering if you identified different phenos in your cindy grow, also how much did they stretch during bloom? Did u had discoloration on the leaves? What is your light setup?


I did 4 cindy plants and 3 of them looked exactly the same. The other one didnt have as tight of buds but it tasted better and yeilded better too. I had the strange discoloration on the leaves but it grew out and didnt seem to effect it at all. I was running 2- 400 watt hps lights under hoods. I recently took the hoods and am running them vertically now. How was the TW?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Yeah but its so bright in there that it actually makes me feel ill. I cant stay in there for very long anymore...kinda taking the fun out of it.


I know dude I have 5-1000 watt bare bulbs hangin vertical in my flower room, it's fucking blinding!

But I like vert cause the whole bulb is being used, and the plants dig gettin blasted from the side.

Be real careful to not get burned, those things will melt your skin off.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I know dude I have 5-1000 watt bare bulbs hangin vertical in my flower room, it's fucking blinding!
> 
> But I like vert cause the whole bulb is being used, and the plants dig gettin blasted from the side.
> 
> Be real careful to not get burned, those things will melt your skin off.


5-1000 watters must be blinding beyond beleif...i would have a constant headache.

Ive already come close to getting burned, got lucky though and missed by a millimeter.


----------



## Don Cirilo (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent, but they started showing signs of hermie and had to chop em down before any amber in the trichs. What are your expectations with these G13 since they are so expensive? Hope it goes well.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

Don Cirilo said:


> Excellent, but they started showing signs of hermie and had to chop em down before any amber in the trichs. What are your expectations with these G13 since they are so expensive? Hope it goes well.


I honestly dont know what to expect. If i had more experience and better equpiment i would like to think I could get the 4 plus lbs, but with only 800 watts total that may be a dream. I guess what i am looking for is a better yeild then Ive pulled from my other plants...thats how I will measure success on this one. so my best so far is just over 5 oz's and I average about 3 oz's from most plants. So, if I get close to 6 to 10 oz''s from one plant I will be very happy. In the meantime I just have to make sure I dont screw them up.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I honestly dont know what to expect. If i had more experience and better equpiment i would like to think I could get the 4 plus lbs, but with only 800 watts total that may be a dream. I guess what i am looking for is a better yeild then Ive pulled from my other plants...thats how I will measure success on this one. so my best so far is just over 5 oz's and I average about 3 oz's from most plants. So, if I get close to 6 to 10 oz''s from one plant I will be very happy. In the meantime I just have to make sure I dont screw them up.


I know what you mean, I dont want to screw them up either!! 

$67.00 a seed Im kinda nervous, LOL!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 8, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I know what you mean, I dont want to screw them up either!!
> 
> $67.00 a seed Im kinda nervous, LOL!





yeah, me too...


----------



## fletchman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey DG, do you have any links to other G13 grows on the net, im real curious how this strain by the Doc turns out for people.

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Yeah but its so bright in there that it actually makes me feel ill. I cant stay in there for very long anymore...kinda taking the fun out of it.


 
I've read that you need welding goggles, not sunglasses.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 9, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Hey DG, do you have any links to other G13 grows on the net, im real curious how this strain by the Doc turns out for people.
> 
> Thanks


Here is one from a good friend of mine...he is ahead of me and will be doing things differently then I will.


http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/27818-greenthumb-seeds-g13-grow-journal/



Dr. Kushman said:


> I've read that you need welding goggles, not sunglasses.


That would make sense...I'm going to try that.Thanks!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 9, 2011)

Shots from last night. One of them has a bit of leaf curl or crinkle the other ones leaves are flat and look fine...any idea what causes this?


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Mar 9, 2011)

Prolly a little burn from nutes...I get this often the first couple times I feed a youngen.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 9, 2011)

They are getting big fast! I think the crinkle is from genetics.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man, i'm sorry that DD claims greenthumb didn't get the clipping from him. But, it should still be a great grow...hopefully it's a 200-300 well spent. They look great so far!! Good luck!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 14, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Oh man, i'm sorry that DD claims greenthumb didn't get the clipping from him. But, it should still be a great grow...hopefully it's a 200-300 well spent. They look great so far!! Good luck!!


Thanks Man!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 15, 2011)

pics from yesterday.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> pics from yesterday.


lookin good dude, how long are you gonna veg?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 15, 2011)

fletchman said:


> lookin good dude, how long are you gonna veg?


Im thinking to about 24 inches or so...I want them to get big and i have the space.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Im thinking to about 24 inches or so...I want them to get big and i have the space.


Sounds good, I want real big bushes. I have 3 G13 and 4 Endless Sky that broke ground the same day, should be interesting, and a nice harvest come late summer.

Im over a month behind you and the guys on MMMA, so I'll get to see how your stretch goes.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 16, 2011)

*Thats one hell of a find over at Mr nice forums Fletchman. Your a NINJA!*
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/417186-g13-truth-comes-out-doc.html#post5456123

Id plus rep ya but It wont let me yet..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 17, 2011)

My bro told me the dispensary was pushing some G13 and I just laughed. That's why I hate clones, whatever is popular is what they "have".


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking like one nice plant how are they looking now?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking like one nice plant how are they looking now?


I just put them under 400 watts of MH and 400 watts of HPS and they are taking off. I will post up some more shots soon....thanks WBW.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 22, 2011)

When i went to look at them yesterday morning one of them was drooping badly. It was about time to transplant so i went ahead and by today it had recovered almost completly. Sorry about the picture quality but i didnt feel like taking them out of the room(bad Back) or turning the lights off.
First 2 pics(P2) are the one that had the worst wilt. Second two pics(P1) was the first one I germmed and its about a week ahead of the other. It is way more bushy with lots of lateral branch development. P2 is starting to push out more lateral branches now that it under more light. It has bigger leaves but they have the same shape as P1.
Forgot to mention that P1 is 40 days from germ and P2 is 33 days. And I noticed pistils a few days ago on both of them...not sure how long they were there.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Not bad doc.
Love the tight node spacing.
Your lights seem to be doing great.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking pretty good there.Glad it recovered


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 23, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Not bad doc.
> Love the tight node spacing.
> Your lights seem to be doing great.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking pretty good there.Glad it recovered


 
Thanks Guys!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

I just repped you but didnt leave my name if you are wondering


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just repped you but didnt leave my name if you are wondering


Thanks Dude!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thanks Dude!


 Its cool you deserve it.You are doing a grow that deserves it plus you earned my respect


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Its cool you deserve it.You are doing a grow that deserves it plus you earned my respect


Just realized I hvent checked out any of your grows and it sounds like we have prety much the same set up...im gonna check out your stuff asap. Rep coming back at ya...

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to wyteberrywidow again.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 23, 2011)

Subbed, I was hoping someone would run these beans soon. Quite a price tag on them. Good luck.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 30, 2011)

A couple quick shots...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice structure, very tight spacing. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 30, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Nice structure, very tight spacing. What kind of light are you using?


Im useing 1-400 watt MH and 1-400 watt HPS both with removed hoods and hung vertically.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm, why are you running both instead of 2 of one type? Are you running both lights the whole cycle?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 31, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hmm, why are you running both instead of 2 of one type? Are you running both lights the whole cycle?


Ive read a few things about getting a plant to bush out more by using both spectrums at the same time. But really i just wanted more lumans and i didnt have another 400 MH, so i used both. I will be using 2hps lights for flower.

Uncle Ben on this site had a few things to say about using both..but It would take awhile to find it.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool, well, it seems to be working.I veg under 6 T-5 bulbs to keep them nice and squat but when i flip to my 600 MH I notice I get a little more stretch while yours look like they just stayed compact the whole way. 

How much longer till the big flip? Are you going to run both bulbs the whole time or are you going to go all HPS in flower?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 1, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Cool, well, it seems to be working.I veg under 6 T-5 bulbs to keep them nice and squat but when i flip to my 600 MH I notice I get a little more stretch while yours look like they just stayed compact the whole way.
> 
> How much longer till the big flip? Are you going to run both bulbs the whole time or are you going to go all HPS in flower?


I will go with 2-400 watt HPS for flower, although Uncle Ben mentioned in one of his threads to try a MH and an HPs for flower to get big bushes, I will still go the HPS way.

My plan was to take them to about 24 inches tall from the dirt line, and one of them is 19 inches the other about 15. They are growing about an inch a day right now, so in about a week I will do the flip.

The vertical lighting seems to get a lot more light to the whole plant and I think thats what has kept the stretch under control. The lateral branch development is better then Ive done on any plant with horizontal lights.
Also, when i had them under the 250 MH i kept it very close to the plants without burning them and that may have helped.
And of course the genetics play the biggest part im sure.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 6, 2011)

Pics 2,3,and 4 are plant #1 at day 57 from seed.
Pics 5,6, and 7 are plant #2 at day 50 from seed.

Both plants are eating up the nutes and are very easy to grow.
PLANT #1 is 16.5 inches tall and plant #2 is 23.5 inches tall. They look different but the leaf pattern looks the same only smaller.

All pics taken right before feeding today....


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, they look great. Really bushy, tight spacing. How many pairs of internodes do you have?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Wow, they look great. Really bushy, tight spacing. How many pairs of internodes do you have?


i havent counted..but there are a lot. I will try to count today.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck counting em all, lol .

Have you ever used the 36 Hrs dark whenstarting flowering ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 7, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Good luck counting em all, lol
> .
> 
> Have you ever used the 36 Hrs dark whenstarting flowering ?


I did try it with the C99 and it didnt seem to make a difference from when i ran the c99 clones and didnt do the 36 hr dark. After that ive had the flower room canstantly at 12/12 with plants in various stages of flower.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 12, 2011)

I flipped them over to 12/12 last night.....62 days and counting.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool man, 
Now the action begins....


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 13, 2011)

That spacing is incredible. Once I see them done in flower my order goes right in. I want to see if the clones do the same thing. That's gonna be the ticket.


----------



## OGMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Pics 2,3,and 4 are plant #1 at day 57 from seed.
> Pics 5,6, and 7 are plant #2 at day 50 from seed.
> 
> Both plants are eating up the nutes and are very easy to grow.
> ...


Those look like they are going to be jumbo


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 15, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Cool man,
> Now the action begins....





Hotwired said:


> That spacing is incredible. Once I see them done in flower my order goes right in. I want to see if the clones do the same thing. That's gonna be the ticket.





OGMan said:


> Those look like they are going to be jumbo


Thanks for the comments...yeah they look like they are gonna be huge, now im worried they will outgrow my lights....may have to upgrade.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 15, 2011)

Subbed man this is a strain I've been wanting to see in action for a while, do you think it will double your yield like advertised? 200 is a lot for 2 seeds so ill have to see some amazing results to justify that purchase. And so far those veggers look like they might be what the hypes about, good job man.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 15, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Subbed man this is a strain I've been wanting to see in action for a while, do you think it will double your yield like advertised? 200 is a lot for 2 seeds so ill have to see some amazing results to justify that purchase. And so far those veggers look like they might be what the hypes about, good job man.


The way they look now i wouldnt be suprised if i tripled my yeild...but i dont want to count my chickens just yet.


----------



## gettogro (Apr 19, 2011)

Plants look great, I just got my docs g13 today, hope they turn out as well as yours. Ill be starting a journal here as soon as I get them cracked. But in a tree style RDWC. Seems doc is banned from other sites I tried to do a journal.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 19, 2011)

gettogro said:


> Plants look great, I just got my docs g13 today, hope they turn out as well as yours. Ill be starting a journal here as soon as I get them cracked. But in a tree style RDWC. Seems doc is banned from other sites I tried to do a journal.


Thanks!
If you mean Thcfarmer, yeah i think any thread with the title Dr Greenthumb is not allowed anymore because Logic cant stand the compitition with his seed company.I was banned from there for complaining about it...oh well, it was a good site while it lasted. Please post up a link when you start your journal and ask any questions you want. If i can help you in any way it will be my pleasure.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 24, 2011)

These plants look great. Mine is about a month behind you so I'm following closely. I got banned at thc farmer too for mentioning that I like the docs stuff


----------



## McFonz (Apr 24, 2011)

That'll be interesting


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 25, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> These plants look great. Mine is about a month behind you so I'm following closely. I got banned at thc farmer too for mentioning that I like the docs stuff


post up a pic or two if you wish


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry about the picture quality, i keep forgeting to take pics at lights out so i just snapped some quick shots to post up.

These are now 14 days into flower...and i promise to get some better shots soon to give you a better idea how big these babies really are.

They are still looking really healthy and eating up the nutes.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 26, 2011)

How are they smelling what is the g13 supposed to smell like and are you impressed with the bud production as of now? What all drgreenthumb strains have you grown/reccomend? I wanna get 1 more strain to run here in a few weeks and I'm not sure which one I'm gonna go with. It seem with doc all his are pretty good yielders so what I'm lookin for is a diesel fuel or a super piney smelling indica that can grow in a nice bush with few branches and a nice big fat cola. A knockout stone would be wonderful. Any reccomendations?


----------



## delta9nxs (Apr 26, 2011)

hello, dr gruber, delta9nxs here, nice to meet you! i just found and read this thread. it is of special interest to me as i am looking at a 3 pack of the same beans next to my computer right now. i'm going to pop them today and grow them in a hydro system i'm playing with that is producing 1 lb plus plants with sweet tooth #4. it's on a different forum. I see a magnum plant coming out of this. anyway, i'll be following your grow for sure. later on, d9


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey man, those plants look great. So can you talk a little about your feeding schedule and regiment?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 26, 2011)

delta9nxs said:


> hello, dr gruber, delta9nxs here, nice to meet you! i just found and read this thread. it is of special interest to me as i am looking at a 3 pack of the same beans next to my computer right now. i'm going to pop them today and grow them in a hydro system i'm playing with that is producing 1 lb plus plants with sweet tooth #4. it's on a different forum. I see a magnum plant coming out of this. anyway, i'll be following your grow for sure. later on, d9


Thanks D9!
Over on the MMMA website someone is doing these in a hydro system...what site are you on?





mrorganics said:


> How are they smelling what is the g13 supposed to smell like and are you impressed with the bud production as of now? What all drgreenthumb strains have you grown/reccomend? I wanna get 1 more strain to run here in a few weeks and I'm not sure which one I'm gonna go with. It seem with doc all his are pretty good yielders so what I'm lookin for is a diesel fuel or a super piney smelling indica that can grow in a nice bush with few branches and a nice big fat cola. A knockout stone would be wonderful. Any reccomendations?


 
The small buds that have formed have zero smell right now. If i rub the stem it smells kinda poopy, but so do a lot of my plants. According to Doc they have a very light odor with hints of fruit. A very low odor plant good for stelth growing. 
His Sour Diesel is a heavy fuel smell all the way with a nice complex buzz. I really liked the taste and smell of the Milennium Bud...very piney, with a fairly good couchlock type stone. I kind of screwed them up and didnt get a good yeild though. So far I have grown his C99, Big Purps, Milennium Bud, Iranian G13, Columbian Skies and Sour Diesel. I would have to say his SD stands out the most for flavor, followed by the Mil Bud and Big Purps in a tie for second. Sd is probably the most potant as well.


Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey man, those plants look great. So can you talk a little about your feeding schedule and regiment?


I dont really go with a set schedule..i try to judge what the plant looks like it needs. I feed with Jacks classic and they suggest 1/4 teaspoon per gallon every watering or 1/2 t-spoon every other week. I have been giving them 1 t-spoon with every watering lately and they are eating it up. I will give them straight water a few times in a row when my runoff PPM is getting to high.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I dont really go with a set schedule..i try to judge what the plant looks like it needs. I feed with Jacks classic and they suggest 1/4 teaspoon per gallon every watering or 1/2 t-spoon every other week. I have been giving them 1 t-spoon with every watering lately and they are eating it up. I will give them straight water a few times in a row when my runoff PPM is getting to high.



So you are just using the one part food this whole time? No additives, no teas, nothing else? Not even CalMag?


----------



## delta9nxs (Apr 26, 2011)

"what site are you on?" i see a mag num plant! i coded it as i didn't know whether you could mention other sites here.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 26, 2011)

delta9nxs said:


> "what site are you on?" i see a mag num plant! i coded it as i didn't know whether you could mention other sites here.


got ya.......................................


----------



## greengenez (Apr 27, 2011)

Im in. just found this thread.( figures you'd be doing it.) 
I think this may be next on my order list. What did you think of the columbian skies? Did it have that dirty columbo taste? Buzz? And how was the harvest?
Love the taste of columbian, but went with the dope. Its hard to pick one strain when you want them all.
Again thanks for sharing, you help get me to the doc. now you help me choose my medz.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> So you are just using the one part food this whole time? No additives, no teas, nothing else? Not even CalMag?


I have Jacks Classic 30-10-10 for veg. Jacks classic 10-30-20 for flower. And Jacks all purpose 20-20-20.All have the complete micro nutrient line up. I have run a few grows with nothing but the 20-20-20 and it works great. this grow has been primarily the 20-20-20 and when it looks like it needs something specific i give it one of the others. I follow the advice of Uncle Ben and Riddleme on this site. Check out Riddlemes grows he can explain it better then I.
I dont use teas or anything else and the JAcks seems to have enough Cal/MG


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Im in. just found this thread.( figures you'd be doing it.)
> I think this may be next on my order list. What did you think of the columbian skies? Did it have that dirty columbo taste? Buzz? And how was the harvest?
> Love the taste of columbian, but went with the dope. Its hard to pick one strain when you want them all.
> Again thanks for sharing, you help get me to the doc. now you help me choose my medz.


 
The Columbian is earthy when you smell a bud but it didnt have the "dirty" taste at all. It does remind me of old school pot but its more like the Columbian Gold with its "dank" flavor rather then "dirt" flavor of some of the lesser Columbians. I have 2 going right now and i have learned a lot since the last time i did it...should come out much better this time. I only took them 56 days in the past...i will try to take them longer this time and see what the diff is.As it was, it was a great daytime buzz and didnt burn you out but got you tripping pretty good.
I know what you mean about picking a strain.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

In the last 5 days i have made this mistake twice while watching Playoff Hockey. I have left the door to my flower room open for about 20 to 25 mins after the lights went out. Light from my veg room was spilling in for that whole time...it happened 5 days apart does anyone think it will cause any problems for me? I hope it wasnt enough to confuse them and send them back into veg, but I havent made this mistake before and have no idea what to expect.
I just got so into the game that i forgot i had left it open...ugghghghghghghghhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 27, 2011)

That blackhawks vancouver game...haha damn nhl. And I dunno just don't interrupt em again not much you can do now but watch for abnormal growth.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 27, 2011)

I really don't think so bro. It's to my uunderstanding that the length of the dark period is what makes the plant flower. Like people who veg like 6 hours on 12 hours off or whatever so I think that 11.5 -11 hours of darkness would be enough to keep them flowering. I could be wrong to but I'm just trying to put your mind at ease


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

That has happened to me several times as well. The EXACT same thing (at the pub a bit too long, not hockey). I have not seen any adverse effects, and has happened a few times on each grow (I have to manually shut every thing up and open everything up at 7am and pm  and every ONCE in awhile something happens and the stupid T5 light is leaking right at them! Disconcerting, but I think OK.

On another note....i've seen ALLLLLLLL the awesome arguing on this site about the god damn dr.'s G-13. I have no clue what the real deal is, but I will say this. Those plants look fucking incredible. Some INSANELY tight internodes (and a fuckload of them). Whatever they are and wherever they came from, it's looking to ME that they are gonna produce some killer weed. Very interested to see what those bitches can DO! 

Good luck man!


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> In the last 5 days i have made this mistake twice while watching Playoff Hockey. I have left the door to my flower room open for about 20 to 25 mins after the lights went out. Light from my veg room was spilling in for that whole time...it happened 5 days apart does anyone think it will cause any problems for me? I hope it wasnt enough to confuse them and send them back into veg, but I havent made this mistake before and have no idea what to expect. I just got so into the game that i forgot i had left it open...ugghghghghghghghhhhhhhhhhh!


*In my opinion that is not enough time to worry about. Those 20-30 minutes before or after lights on and off should not cause a problem. You may have your reasons, but this is why I like using timers. I can come and go as I like and not have to worry about getting back home to turn the lights on or off. *


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> That blackhawks vancouver game...haha damn nhl. And I dunno just don't interrupt em again not much you can do now but watch for abnormal growth.


It was the MOntreal Vs Boston game.



Pipe Dream said:


> I really don't think so bro. It's to my uunderstanding that the length of the dark period is what makes the plant flower. Like people who veg like 6 hours on 12 hours off or whatever so I think that 11.5 -11 hours of darkness would be enough to keep them flowering. I could be wrong to but I'm just trying to put your mind at ease





bushybush said:


> That has happened to me several times as well. The EXACT same thing (at the pub a bit too long, not hockey). I have not seen any adverse effects, and has happened a few times on each grow (I have to manually shut every thing up and open everything up at 7am and pm  and every ONCE in awhile something happens and the stupid T5 light is leaking right at them! Disconcerting, but I think OK.
> 
> On another note....i've seen ALLLLLLLL the awesome arguing on this site about the god damn dr.'s G-13. I have no clue what the real deal is, but I will say this. Those plants look fucking incredible. Some INSANELY tight internodes (and a fuckload of them). Whatever they are and wherever they came from, it's looking to ME that they are gonna produce some killer weed. Very interested to see what those bitches can DO!
> 
> Good luck man!


Thanks Bushy, glad you checked into the thread.



MsBBB said:


> *In my opinion that is not enough time to worry about. Those 20-30 minutes before or after lights on and off should not cause a problem. You may have your reasons, but this is why I like using timers. I can come and go as I like and not have to worry about getting back home to turn the lights on or off. *


Thanks everyone...now im not worried. I was imagining what the doubters would say if they were screwed up.

Sorry for the confusion MSBBB, but i do use timers, i had left the flower room door open and the Veg room light was spilling in. Maybe i need a timer to close my door for me.lol


----------



## greengenez (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> The Columbian is earthy when you smell a bud but it didnt have the "dirty" taste at all. It does remind me of old school pot but its more like the Columbian Gold with its "dank" flavor rather then "dirt" flavor of some of the lesser Columbians. I have 2 going right now and i have learned a lot since the last time i did it...should come out much better this time. I only took them 56 days in the past...i will try to take them longer this time and see what the diff is.As it was, it was a great daytime buzz and didnt burn you out but got you tripping pretty good.
> I know what you mean about picking a strain.


Yah, earthy is what I meant (kind of taste and smell of good soil or earth). 
Your G-13 look massive, do you think they're a easy grow? I think these might move up on my list.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Yah, earthy is what I meant (kind of taste and smell of good soil or earth).
> Your G-13 look massive, do you think they're a easy grow? I think these might move up on my list.


Yes very easy so far, probably the easiest ive grown. The Columbian are much more finicky and burn with the slightest addition of nutes; the soil is enough for them for awhile into flower.


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Sorry for the confusion MSBBB, but i do use timers, i had left the flower room door open and the Veg room light was spilling in. Maybe i need a timer to close my door for me.lol


*Sorry about that, you had it right there in your original post. I have done that same thing from time to time with no apparent problems. I'm the one confused, sorry*


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

MY GOD DR GRUBER! A timer to close my stupid door would really be the answer! HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....Gonna call one of my "techie-trekkie" friends and see what they can rig for me....mUHUHHAHAHA


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 27, 2011)

bushybush said:


> MY GOD DR GRUBER! A timer to close my stupid door would really be the answer! HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....Gonna call one of my "techie-trekkie" friends and see what they can rig for me....mUHUHHAHAHA


thank god for friends like that...i have one on the way over right now to work on my room. The game is on but i dont think i will be making the mistake again.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 28, 2011)

Sub'd very interested to see how this comes out...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 28, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Sub'd very interested to see how this comes out...


Cool!
Glad to have you along.


----------



## Ashlee (Apr 29, 2011)

subd, beautiful plants..


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm interested to see what the clones do. Will you be taking any clones?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 29, 2011)

Ashlee said:


> subd, beautiful plants..





Hotwired said:


> I'm interested to see what the clones do. Will you be taking any clones?


Thanks Ashlee!

I took clones from each one of the 2 plants. The 2 plants look a lot different and only time will tell which is the keeper.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Maybe i need a timer to close my door for me.lol


I went very low tech. I put a piece of paper on the door out of my grow area that says "Close up the tent's dumb ass!" and a picture of Miss High Times 2010. One of those two things always catches my eye and leads me to the other.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I went very low tech. I put a piece of paper on the door out of my grow area that says "Close up the tent's dumb ass!" and a picture of Miss High Times 2010. One of those two things always catches my eye and leads me to the other.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I have Jacks Classic 30-10-10 for veg. Jacks classic 10-30-20 for flower. And Jacks all purpose 20-20-20.All have the complete micro nutrient line up. I have run a few grows with nothing but the 20-20-20 and it works great. this grow has been primarily the 20-20-20 and when it looks like it needs something specific i give it one of the others. I follow the advice of Uncle Ben and Riddleme on this site. Check out Riddlemes grows he can explain it better then I.
> I dont use teas or anything else and the JAcks seems to have enough Cal/MG


I realized i should have mentioned that I used extra Dolomite Lime in my soil and that is a source of CalMag i do believe. Also the Microkote i paint the pots with for root spinout has a small amount of Calmag too.


----------



## greengenez (May 2, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I realized i should have mentioned that I used extra Dolomite Lime in my soil and that is a source of CalMag i do believe. Also the Microkote i paint the pots with for root spinout has a small amount of Calmag too.


Have you used microkote before? Seen some good stuff on this,but recommended the air pots, like hobbes uses.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Have you used microkote before? Seen some good stuff on this,but recommended the air pots, like hobbes uses.


Ive been usuing it for awhile and it works great. I bought a 2 gallon jug of it and it will last awhile so i will use it until its gone...might go to the airpots then.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

UPS just delivered my new 600 watt HPS light....time to add more power to the plants.

Im running my lights without hoods and hung vertically like this.....x= plant O = Light




.................................O
.................................X
..............................X O X
.................................X
.................................O

I will put the 600 in the middle and the 400's at the ends. On the next run i will probably put plants at the ends as well like this....




.........................................XOX
...........................................X
.........................................XOX
...........................................X
.........................................XOX


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

How about some new pics Doc? Are you saving some cuttings?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

jyermum said:


> How about some new pics Doc? Are you saving some cuttings?


sorry about the lack of new pics...ive been busy working on the new flower room and keep forgeting to snap some G13 shots. I promise I will get them tonight and have them up no later then tomorrow am. in the meantime here is a pic or two of the room in progress. Next step is to make it light tight and paint it, which i will be doing tonight.

Pay no attention to the rigged light cord...it was only for a quick fix.


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

Room is looking good. I like the call to use green board for the moisture too.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Room is looking good. I like the call to use green board for the moisture too.


WHAT IN THE HELL IS YOUR AVATAR?! CHUPPACABRA?!!
(For my non-Mexican friends, that is a very funny joke, I promise)


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> UPS just delivered my new 600 watt HPS light....time to add more power to the plants.
> 
> Im running my lights without hoods and hung vertically like this.....x= plant O = Light
> 
> ...



I read in one guys grow journal how he simply picked all the growth off the backside when he hung his lamps vertically like that. His growth that WAS facing the light was outstanding and the back was nice and clean. Basically if it didn't get direct light, he took it off, and the plants tended to grow towards the light anywya, sort of like how you see these guys doing vertical grows, just without the height.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 2, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Room is looking good. I like the call to use green board for the moisture too.


Thanks!
And what the hell is that avatar anyway?


Maximus cannabis said:


> WHAT IN THE HELL IS YOUR AVATAR?! CHUPPACABRA?!!
> (For my non-Mexican friends, that is a very funny joke, I promise)


I was going to ask that as well but forgot...what the hell is that thing?



Maximus cannabis said:


> I read in one guys grow journal how he simply picked all the growth off the backside when he hung his lamps vertically like that. His growth that WAS facing the light was outstanding and the back was nice and clean. Basically if it didn't get direct light, he took it off, and the plants tended to grow towards the light anywya, sort of like how you see these guys doing vertical grows, just without the height.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Yeah i read one like that myself and have considered it but this is the first time ive done it and its still in the experimental phase. Might try that in the future but ive always been a "dont cut anything off" kinda guy.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

i'm still waiting on my g13 beans and the bubba og's to get here in the mail.. i almost feel over the other day when the dr had to call me back as i must have given whom ever i talked to on the phone my cc number wrong some how, and my order wouldn't go through at first..


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

The avatar is the Honey Badger. He's the baddest mother fucker to ever walk the planet. Check it out and make sure to watch the whole thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg The fucker gets bit by a cobra and walks it off, thats why I picked that screen shot because he has balls of steel!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2011)

Dachshunds were bred to kill badgers....


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> WHAT IN THE HELL IS YOUR AVATAR?! CHUPPACABRA?!!
> (For my non-Mexican friends, that is a very funny joke, I promise)


 i'm far from mexican, but itsn't the chuppacabra basically the name that they give to some animal that is pretty much like the jersey devil kinda sorta?? no one has ever seen one, but yet people believe that it exists, and it gets blamed for all kinds of negativity?? i'm fairly sure we're talking about the same animals..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

jyermum said:


> The avatar is the Honey Badger. He's the baddest mother fucker to ever walk the planet. Check it out and make sure to watch the whole thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg The fucker gets bit by a cobra and walks it off, thats why I picked that screen shot because he has balls of steel!


LOL that was hilarious! It reminds of the mammal version of a komodo dragon, that would be an epic battle. Check out this comment LOL. 

Osama Bin&#65279; Laden died ... but Honey Badger don't care, honey badger don't give a shit.


absolvscharizard 20 hours ago 140






Cool green text


----------



## WORKHORSE (May 2, 2011)

ttt OG style nigga


----------



## Hotwired (May 2, 2011)

They should have more gay guys doing Animal Planet shows


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> They should have more gay guys doing Animal Planet shows


was anybody else thinking of this guy while watching that? 

[video=youtube;stU1KlHm8b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stU1KlHm8b8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

Here they are at the end of day 20...coming along nicely compared to my other grows...


----------



## Hotwired (May 3, 2011)

How long did you veg these for Doc? How long do you think they will take to finish?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

looking awesome as usual dr.. nice and frosty by the looks of that last pix as well.. very nice indeed.. did you do any form of training to them to get them that bushy looking, or is that just the way that they grew?? i can't wait to see these in a few more weeks.. lots and lots of bud sites on them as well... i'm sure they are going to yield well for you by the looks of things now...


----------



## a dog named chico (May 3, 2011)

very nice, healthy plants you got there!! can't wait to see how she comes out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> How long did you veg these for Doc? How long do you think they will take to finish?


I just noticed this when lookin at my calendar but from seed to flower was 63 days, and according to Doc they should take 63 days to flower. I didnt go by time, i went by size. I wanted to run bigger but fewer plants this time so i let em get big and bushy.



racerboy71 said:


> looking awesome as usual dr.. nice and frosty by the looks of that last pix as well.. very nice indeed.. did you do any form of training to them to get them that bushy looking, or is that just the way that they grew?? i can't wait to see these in a few more weeks.. lots and lots of bud sites on them as well... i'm sure they are going to yield well for you by the looks of things now...


Thanks Racer!
I didnt do any training or topping at all, just let em go so i could see how they did on there own. A couple days ago there wasnt any frost and i was worried the buds looked so small; but i always worry and then they take off. I will be moving them into the new flower room in a few days and adding more light...we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> very nice, healthy plants you got there!! can't wait to see how she comes out.


Thank you.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Here they are at the end of day 20...coming along nicely compared to my other grows...


very nice, gotta get me some


----------



## Hotwired (May 3, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I just noticed this when lookin at my calendar but from seed to flower was 63 days, and according to Doc they should take 63 days to flower. I didnt go by time, i went by size. I wanted to run bigger but fewer plants this time so i let em get big and bushy.


2 month veg from seed tho. I bet they go much faster from clone. Probably could get them to look the same after 5 or 6 weeks from clone. Let us know when you start to veg the clones. I would like to know how long they take to root and if they keep their tight node spacing.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> 2 month veg from seed tho. I bet they go much faster from clone. Probably could get them to look the same after 5 or 6 weeks from clone. Let us know when you start to veg the clones. I would like to know how long they take to root and if they keep their tight node spacing.


2 months to get 27 inches tall.
took 8 days for clones to root in the dome, which for me is very fast. they are in 1 gal pots now and the node spacing looks the same.


----------



## Hotwired (May 3, 2011)

That sounds nice. 8 days is very fast under the dome. I guess the last thing to see is how the yield and quality turn out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 3, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> That sounds nice. 8 days is very fast under the dome. I guess the last thing to see is how the yield and quality turn out.


Most of my others are 10 to 15 days so i was shocked to see roots that quick.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Damn dude, those are goreous. That is amazing growth at 20 days. Excellent work. My plants seem to grow a lot slower than that. I do a lot of training, topping and bending, I wonder if that's what doing it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Damn dude, those are goreous. That is amazing growth at 20 days. Excellent work. My plants seem to grow a lot slower than that. I do a lot of training, topping and bending, I wonder if that's what doing it.


Thanks!
I think it may have been the vertical lights that made them grow so fast....that and these seem to have hit the flower response quicker then most of my strains.These are just easy to grow, no hassles so far at all.


----------



## fletchman (May 6, 2011)

Looks great Dr. Gruber!!!

Keep kickin ass dude, I want to see some big colas in 6 weeks!

Also with a vert grow, now is the time to clean up any popcorn growth that wont amount to anything, it will give more energy to the main branches and increase your yield. Dont worry it wont stunt them or anything, just clip off all the little inside shoots that dont get much light. It will also improve your airflow thru the plant. I did that on my last run and seen a huge difference. And dont be afraid to get that bulb close, with my 1000's I can get about 12-14" without problem.

Best of luck, I'll be watchin!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 6, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Looks great Dr. Gruber!!!
> 
> Keep kickin ass dude, I want to see some big colas in 6 weeks!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Thanks for the info....i will keep it in mind for sure. I have them about 6 inches at the closest with my 400 watt bulbs, and since i have 2 of them hung one under the other it seems that i have a lot of light getting through to the lower parts of the plant.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 12, 2011)

Plant #1 day 29

My new flower room is complete minus a few details and the plants are now in there with the new 600 watt HPS along with 2-400 watt hps all hung vertically.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 12, 2011)

Plant # 2 day 29....

The smell is the same on both of these. I do not smell any fruit at all, more of an earthy/ dank smell. Its changed in the last few days so im sure it will change some more. When i rub a stem it smells of poop. Still not a lot of smell coming off these yet, i have to get right up on the buds to get anything.


----------



## medicine21 (May 12, 2011)

Looks good man and you still have like 30 days left of flowering! How was the stretch on these two? According to the Doc, G-13 can double/triple after flip...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 12, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Looks good man and you still have like 30 days left of flowering! How was the stretch on these two? According to the Doc, G-13 can double/triple after flip...


After the flip one of them has grown about ten inches and the other about 15. I measured them a few days ago and thats what i remember them as anyway; i could be wrong by a few inches though. They have really bushed out though and one of them is pretty huge right now.


----------



## medicine21 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome. So two months from seed got you 27" and then the flower stretch got you another 10-15". I gotta plan for coverage. How wide are these monsters?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 12, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Awesome. So two months from seed got you 27" and then the flower stretch got you another 10-15". I gotta plan for coverage. How wide are these monsters?


Pretty frickin wide....I will take a measurement soon and get back to you.


----------



## OGMan (May 13, 2011)

Awesome job Dr. Gruber


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

OGMan said:


> Awesome job Dr. Gruber


thanks OG!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Awesome. So two months from seed got you 27" and then the flower stretch got you another 10-15". I gotta plan for coverage. How wide are these monsters?


Plant 1 is now 25 .5 inches tall from the dirt line, 36.5 from the floor. It is 25 inches wide at the base of the plant. I put this one into flower at 18.5 inches tall from the dirt line.

Plant 2 is 43 inches tall from the dirt and 52 from the floor. 37 inches wide.
it went into flower at 27 inches from dirt line.


----------



## medicine21 (May 13, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Plant 1 is now 25 .5 inches tall from the dirt line, 36.5 from the floor. It is 25 inches wide at the base of the plant. I put this one into flower at 18.5 inches tall from the dirt line.
> 
> Plant 2 is 43 inches tall from the dirt and 52 from the floor. 37 inches wide.
> it went into flower at 27 inches from dirt line.


Great info, thanks for taking the measurements! This helps a lot!

Given the size of these, I bet you're pretty happy with your "going vertical" decision.


----------



## insomnia47 (May 13, 2011)

Well real g 13 or not I gotta say this is pretty impressive.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Great info, thanks for taking the measurements! This helps a lot!
> 
> Given the size of these, I bet you're pretty happy with your "going vertical" decision.


youre welcome....
i am happy going vertical....the leaves are getting a lot more light from top to bottom.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 13, 2011)

insomnia47 said:


> Well real g 13 or not I gotta say this is pretty impressive.


.........................Thanks!


----------



## gettogro (May 14, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Plant 1 is now 25 .5 inches tall from the dirt line, 36.5 from the floor. It is 25 inches wide at the base of the plant. I put this one into flower at 18.5 inches tall from the dirt line.
> 
> Plant 2 is 43 inches tall from the dirt and 52 from the floor. 37 inches wide.
> it went into flower at 27 inches from dirt line.


Great looking plants. this info helps me a lot to get my veg size dialed in, I need them to finish around 48x48. Just 4 more weeks of veg to go for me. 
Looks like these might turn out to be the real thing


----------



## Doobius1 (May 15, 2011)

Wonder how may naysayer's have secretly picked up the phone and ordered these based on your grow? lots I bet. Lookin great Doc!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2011)

Hey Dr Gruber,
Are the Vertical lights still making you feel sick?
Did you get used to them?


----------



## gettogro (May 15, 2011)

Hey doc, I was wondering if you could take a close up shot your fan leaves next time you post pics. I would like to compare leaf structure to the origonal DD's cut. Like a side by side. I have a pic posted in my thread of the DD's cut.

peace


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 15, 2011)

gettogro said:


> Great looking plants. this info helps me a lot to get my veg size dialed in, I need them to finish around 48x48. Just 4 more weeks of veg to go for me.
> Looks like these might turn out to be the real thing


i think you may be correct



Doobius1 said:


> Wonder how may naysayer's have secretly picked up the phone and ordered these based on your grow? lots I bet. Lookin great Doc!


I was wondering the same...but not based on my grow, just natural curiosity. But thanks, I hope this does inspire someone.



SCARHOLE said:


> Hey Dr Gruber,
> Are the Vertical lights still making you feel sick?
> Did you get used to them?


I have a really dark pair of sunglasses that help alot...i ws getting used to it until i added the 600 watter but its back to square one now.



gettogro said:


> Hey doc, I was wondering if you could take a close up shot your fan leaves next time you post pics. I would like to compare leaf structure to the origonal DD's cut. Like a side by side. I have a pic posted in my thread of the DD's cut.
> 
> peace


 
Will do..


----------



## insomnia47 (May 15, 2011)

gettogro said:


> Hey doc, I was wondering if you could take a close up shot your fan leaves next time you post pics. I would like to compare leaf structure to the origonal DD's cut. Like a side by side. I have a pic posted in my thread of the DD's cut.
> 
> peace


Can you post the side by side pics when you got them. I love the myth/legend of g13 and im real curious to see how this plays out. i just grew out some Barneys farms g13haze which is supposedly g13xhawaiien sativa but unfortunately i have not been able to learn much about my actual genetics, does anyone know how/if barneys farms ever had real g13 or if this is just a random mash-up labeled for goood sales? either way its a potent indica/sativa hybrid smells of strong deisel/fuel and a hint of fruit, little haze taste. 

Can't wait to see some fat nugs on them beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 16, 2011)

gettogro said:


> Hey doc, I was wondering if you could take a close up shot your fan leaves next time you post pics. I would like to compare leaf structure to the origonal DD's cut. Like a side by side. I have a pic posted in my thread of the DD's cut.
> 
> peace


Some leaf shots for you....


----------



## gettogro (May 16, 2011)

Cool thanks, I put them in side by side on my page 2. The leaf structure sure looks the same. But I have had 2 plants look identical but have a very different smell. I think these seeds might turn out to be winners. All 3 of mine look like the same pheno, and they look just like yours did in the begining..


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 16, 2011)

gettogro said:


> Cool thanks, I put them in side by side on my page 2. The leaf structure sure looks the same. But I have had 2 plants look identical but have a very different smell. I think these seeds might turn out to be winners. All 3 of mine look like the same pheno, and they look just like yours did in the begining..


I dont see them when i go to your journal...and where did you get the pic of DD's?


----------



## itslogics (May 16, 2011)

subscribed! I really wanna see how these grow out. Looking good sir!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 17, 2011)

*




GhettoGrow*
Hey I was wondering if DR. Gruber could snap a close up shot of one of his fan leaves to compare to DD's G13 shot. Here is what his looks like.








Grubers G13 fan leaves 






​


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Scar!


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

itslogics said:


> subscribed! I really wanna see how these grow out. Looking good sir!


Glad to have you here...thanks!


----------



## insomnia47 (May 17, 2011)

Hey doc wanna take a pic with lights off showing some trichs. Looks pretty sugar coated already.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

insomnia47 said:


> Hey doc wanna take a pic with lights off showing some trichs. Looks pretty sugar coated already.


tonight is picture night and i will get what you asked for....


----------



## insomnia47 (May 17, 2011)

Hehe thanks.I feel like im asking a sleasy webcam ho to bare all.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

insomnia47 said:


> Hehe thanks.I feel like im asking a sleasy webcam ho to bare all.


What you call me? lol!


----------



## lilman (May 17, 2011)

Ive been watching for a while now Dr G and I just had to pop in and to cheer you on, nice clean grow. It looks like yield wont be an issue..but i wonder what the high/stone is like. Does anybody have any experience or a smoke report from DDs cut ?
Peace Lm


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

Holy Crap!
Plants looked fine this morning and now after checking on them 1 of them, on one side of the plant is wilting. Its only the large fan leaves right now and only on one side. The soil was somewhat dry but not as dry as usual. I fed her anyway and hope she perks up in a few hrs.......get back to you on that asap.
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 17, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Holy Crap!
> Plants looked fine this morning and now after checking on them 1 of them, on one side of the plant is wilting. Its only the large fan leaves right now and only on one side. The soil was somewhat dry but not as dry as usual. I fed her anyway and hope she perks up in a few hrs.......get back to you on that asap.
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Nevermind...they perked right up in no time.


----------



## greengenez (May 17, 2011)

Girlz like them can drink a lot I bet.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 18, 2011)

lilman said:


> Ive been watching for a while now Dr G and I just had to pop in and to cheer you on, nice clean grow. It looks like yield wont be an issue..but i wonder what the high/stone is like. Does anybody have any experience or a smoke report from DDs cut ?
> Peace Lm


I havent seen any smoke reports for DD's g13 but i havent really looked either...i will see what i can come up with, in the meantime if you or anyone finds anything go ahead and post it up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 18, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Girlz like them can drink a lot I bet.


Yeah, she surprised me this time.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 18, 2011)

My camera battery died in the middle of taking pictures , so i mostly have pics of plant #2...here they are


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 18, 2011)

plant #1........


----------



## itslogics (May 18, 2011)

you sir have a beautiful bush hahahaha


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## insomnia47 (May 19, 2011)

with the side lighting, mhow do you keep the plant from growing into the bulb and burning up?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 19, 2011)

itslogics said:


> you sir have a beautiful bush hahahaha


Why, thank you!



insomnia47 said:


> with the side lighting, mhow do you keep the plant from growing into the bulb and burning up?


They are getting enough light that they are growing straight up and not leaning towards the light. I have to be careful with the lower parts of the plant where the leaves stick out; and i did have a couple leafs that got a bit burned when i was still figureing out the set up. I also have fans under each light to keep them cool...So far though its been easy.


----------



## Cptn (May 19, 2011)

subbed. great lookin herb bro


----------



## frmrboi (May 19, 2011)

Hey Doc have you seen that other guys G13 grow ? he's got a camera on his doing a time lapse video record.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 19, 2011)

Cptn said:


> subbed. great lookin herb bro


Thanks!



frmrboi said:


> Hey Doc have you seen that other guys G13 grow ? he's got a camera on his doing a time lapse video record.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427755-dr-greenthumbs-g13-rdwc-tree.html


He must have just added that because i havebeen watching and didnt see it...thanks for the heads up i will check it out.


----------



## supersymmetry (May 23, 2011)

dr gruber hello. please bear w/ me for a sec; i'm on a cellphone & can't see all multimedia. i am trying to network with G13 growers because i started my first-ever grow, 6 days ago and u can find my journal w/ all details if u search. my question is: from the last few pics i see, it looks nice and short and dense. dr.gt told me there was no way i could keep it under 2 feet, so, have you been trimming it? and if so, can you guesstimate how tall it would have gotten with no trimming? thanks for any help and if u want to put me in touch with other G13'ers, please do. peace...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 23, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> dr gruber hello. please bear w/ me for a sec; i'm on a cellphone & can't see all multimedia. i am trying to network with G13 growers because i started my first-ever grow, 6 days ago and u can find my journal w/ all details if u search. my question is: from the last few pics i see, it looks nice and short and dense. dr.gt told me there was no way i could keep it under 2 feet, so, have you been trimming it? and if so, can you guesstimate how tall it would have gotten with no trimming? thanks for any help and if u want to put me in touch with other G13'ers, please do. peace...


I didnt trim or top at all and one of the is about 5 feet tall and the other 3 feet tall. I dont think you could keep it under 2 feet with topping. Check out the MMMA web site..a guy named Porcupine is growing it and he topped them and they are still about 3.5 feet or so tall.

Here...http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/27818-greenthumb-seeds-g13-grow-journal/page__pid__298515__st__160#entry298515


----------



## max316420 (May 23, 2011)

very beautiful......


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 25, 2011)

plant #2...the big one.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 25, 2011)

plant #1...the small one.

I'm going to do a 2 step harvest on these starting in aprox 21 days or so. First i will chop the top buds and then let the rest go for a week or so more so the bottom buds can finish up.


----------



## dirk d (May 27, 2011)

your girls are looking great! thats what i do as well cut half and let the other half marinate for a week. it definitely helps with the yield and you dont get so many undersized buds that way.


----------



## itslogics (May 28, 2011)

so far are you satisfied with the grow? I know you won't know till the harvest but...is it definitely worth the price?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 28, 2011)

itslogics said:


> so far are you satisfied with the grow? I know you won't know till the harvest but...is it definitely worth the price?


Yes i am satisfied. I may not get as much yeild as i originally hoped, but its very hard to judge these. They will yeid very well so id say its worth the price for sure.


----------



## itslogics (May 28, 2011)

Another question, how do they smell so far? Any distinct smell, or just an all around floral aroma?


----------



## Biggybuds (May 29, 2011)

considering how much light they have been getting they are huge. imagine what a 1K would have done on them.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 29, 2011)

Biggybuds said:


> considering how much light they have been getting they are huge. imagine what a 1K would have done on them.


Yeah, i ran 800 watts for over half of the flowertime and then just recently added the 600 watter for a total of 1400 watts. If i would have ahd the 600 from the begining they would be even bigger.



itslogics said:


> Another question, how do they smell so far? Any distinct smell, or just an all around floral aroma?


I smell so many things that its hard to pin down.

A short list- Licorice, fuel, poop, berry, earthy......

Im going to have to wait until the cure to sort it out.


----------



## supersymmetry (May 29, 2011)

hey dr.g, i'm looking at your plant #1 on 2/21 and plant #2 on 2/28. both plants were 13 days old in those pics, and plant #2 was way smaller at that same age. is #2 the one that came out bigger in the end? from my newby perspective that's interestin. im coming up on day 13 tomorrow and mine is even smaller. on yours do you think it was just pure chance, or do you think there was a reason for it?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 30, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> hey dr.g, i'm looking at your plant #1 on 2/21 and plant #2 on 2/28. both plants were 13 days old in those pics, and plant #2 was way smaller at that same age. is #2 the one that came out bigger in the end? from my newby perspective that's interestin. im coming up on day 13 tomorrow and mine is even smaller. on yours do you think it was just pure chance, or do you think there was a reason for it?


Actually plant #1 was about 7 days older then P2 so thats the difference. So p1 was 20 days old and p2 was 13 days old in those pics.


----------



## supersymmetry (May 30, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Actually plant #1 was about 7 days older then P2 so thats the difference. So p1 was 20 days old and p2 was 13 days old in those pics.


well it looks like you took pics one week apart. on 2/21, p1 was 13 days in the pic, and a week later on 2/28, p2 was 13 days in a different pic, no? so i was saying that p2 @ 13 days looked smaller than p1 @ 13 days and it looks like p2 came out bigger in the end which is counterintuitive. that was the interesting thing


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 30, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> well it looks like you took pics one week apart. on 2/21, p1 was 13 days in the pic, and a week later on 2/28, p2 was 13 days in a different pic, no? so i was saying that p2 @ 13 days looked smaller than p1 @ 13 days and it looks like p2 came out bigger in the end which is counterintuitive. that was the interesting thing


Now i get ya.
Yes P2 caught up and passed P1 in size very quickly. I dont know enough to say if it a different Phenotype or Genotype expression but one is tall with dense buds the other small, super bushy and its buds are a little less dense. 

One thing i noticed is at day 35 P2 almost looked done. The pistils were dying back very fast and i even had a few amber trichomes. Today I noticed P2 has had an explosion of growth and new pistils are shooting out everywhere. 

P1 looks like it has a way to go in terms of pistil dieback and trich color. Its hard to see it in the pics but its buds, even on the lower branches, are pretty large and if they fill in in the next few weeks, it should be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## fletchman (May 30, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> Now i get ya.
> Yes P2 caught up and passed P1 in size very quickly. I dont know enough to say if it a different Phenotype or Genotype expression but one is tall with dense buds the other small, super bushy and its buds are a little less dense.
> 
> One thing i noticed is at day 35 P2 almost looked done. The pistils were dying back very fast and i even had a few amber trichomes. Today I noticed P2 has had an explosion of growth and new pistils are shooting out everywhere.
> ...


 
Lookin good dude,

But I still think you should have 
cut "ALL" the under growth popcorn BS out, it would have givin you a better yield.

The best growers in the world, prune the fuck out of their plants. Cut whats gotta be cut

Doin Vert dude, you gotta cut that BS, make your plant care.


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Lookin good dude,
> 
> But I still think you should have
> cut "ALL" the under growth popcorn BS out, it would have givin you a better yield.
> ...


I hear you and can try that on another run. But when doing a 2 step harvest as Uncle Ben does, the popcorn buds get nice and fat if you keep enough green healthy leaves to do it.
When i start to harvest i will show you some picturs of the popcorn buds before and after so you can see what i mean.


----------



## MsBBB (May 31, 2011)

fletchman said:


> But I still think you should have cut "ALL" the under growth popcorn BS out, it would have givin you a better yield.
> 
> The best growers in the world, prune the fuck out of their plants. Cut whats gotta be cut
> 
> Doin Vert dude, you gotta cut that BS, make your plant care.


*All growers don't grow exactly the same. We all have our likes and dislikes on how we want to grow our plants. I don't know if pruning and trimming drastically benefits yield or not, and it really doesn't matter to me if it does. I leave a lot of the bottom and undergrowth on my plants too. Yeah, the plant may not need it, and without it I might get bigger buds and yield, but that is not my prime goal. We all do it a little different and still have what we need from our plants. I would like to see some photos of your grow(s) to see how you do it...*


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

Plant # 1 at day 49...


----------



## olylifter420 (May 31, 2011)

Nice grow!!!! Hey did you top it or you just let it grow as nature intended?


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

Plant #2 early into day 49...


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Nice grow!!!! Hey did you top it or you just let it grow as nature intended?


No topping at all on this run.


----------



## insomnia47 (May 31, 2011)

dude those look fat. any guesses on yield yet?


----------



## smokin tree (May 31, 2011)

Doc your killin it as usual man and as always such a nice detailed journal...hope I can stick with mine as well as you do yours. Really lookin forward to the smoke report on this one


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

insomnia47 said:


> dude those look fat. any guesses on yield yet?


Thanks!
I was getting pretty good at guessing my sativa doms for yeild but im stumped on these ones....only time will tell


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 31, 2011)

smokin tree said:


> Doc your killin it as usual man and as always such a nice detailed journal...hope I can stick with mine as well as you do yours. Really lookin forward to the smoke report on this one


Thanks Smokin!

Havent seen you for awhile....welcome back!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jumping on board to see if Dr. Greenthumbs is for me!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 1, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Jumping on board to see if Dr. Greenthumbs is for me!


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 2, 2011)

Hiaz Doc. Been following this grow for a little over a week now. Those ladiez are soooo fluffy I think ima die! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 2, 2011)

Mineralz said:


> Hiaz Doc. Been following this grow for a little over a week now. Those ladiez are soooo fluffy I think ima die! Keep up the good work


Thanks and Welcome!


----------



## fletchman (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking really nice Doc, plant #2 is frosting up good. Are you thinking this is a strain you want to keep around? I guess you will know alot more after you smoke it.

I found they clone real easy, I took 2 cuts off each of the 3 G13 I have and they all took root pretty quick.


----------



## smokin tree (Jun 5, 2011)

The more I look at these pics the more I want to try a vert grow myself. How much longer you guessing they got to go?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 6, 2011)

smokin tree said:


> The more I look at these pics the more I want to try a vert grow myself. How much longer you guessing they got to go?


Well,
By Dr Greenthumbs estimate i have about 10 days to go. Im guessing one of them will be ready in that time give or take a few days. The other looks like it will go 20 more days...have to wait and see.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 7, 2011)

Plant #2 day 56.
1 week to go according to Dr Greenthumbs estimate of (aprox) 63 days. This one looks like it will be ready in that time give or take a few days.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 7, 2011)

Plant #1 doesnt look like it will be ready as soon as the other...im guessing it will go 70 days or so. I've had trouble keeping this one from going yellow on me...she wanted more N then I gave her and I gave her a lot.


----------



## pavarti (Jun 7, 2011)

they are both awesome looking plants but i think i prefer #1


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 8, 2011)

pavarti said:


> they are both awesome looking plants but i think i prefer #1


#1 Could end up being something special but right now it doesnt have the trichs that #2 has and its buds are not as dense. It looks like it will go longer then number 2 so it could catch up in that time.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Some plump nuggets over there. In the home stretch now!

Would you say you got two different phenos here?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 8, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Some plump nuggets over there. In the home stretch now!
> 
> Would you say you got two different phenos here?


I dont know enough about Phenotype versus Genotype to say which it is but i certainly have two different looking plants. They smell pretty much the same but the bud structure is different...anyone with insight into this, please let me know what you think.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 8, 2011)

Those are so healthy looking rep just for that. I love healthy looking, deficiency free plants. Congrats on the great grow! Only thing left to do is wait. Kinda late now but I'm subbin.


----------



## pavarti (Jun 8, 2011)

This is the "outward, physical manifestation" of the organism. These are the physical parts, the sum of the atoms, molecules, macromolecules, cells, structures, metabolism, energy utilization, tissues, organs, reflexes and behaviors; anything that is part of the observable structure, function or behavior of a living organism.




This is the "internally coded, inheritable information" carried by all living organisms. This stored information is used as a "blueprint" or set of instructions for building and maintaining a living creature. These instructions are found within almost all cells (the "internal" part), they are written in a coded language (the genetic code), they are copied at the time of cell division or reproduction and are passed from one generation to the next ("inheritable"). These instructions are intimately involved with all aspects of the life of a cell or an organism. They control everything from the formation of protein macromolecules, to the regulation of metabolism and synthesis.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Those are so healthy looking rep just for that. I love healthy looking, deficiency free plants. Congrats on the great grow! Only thing left to do is wait. Kinda late now but I'm subbin.


Thanks!
Ive had a hard time keeping the small one green and healthy...it eats up the nutes and wants more then I gave. I will know better when i run it again.
The big one has some yellowing but still looks pretty nice at 56 days.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 8, 2011)

pavarti said:


> This is the "outward, physical manifestation" of the organism. These are the physical parts, the sum of the atoms, molecules, macromolecules, cells, structures, metabolism, energy utilization, tissues, organs, reflexes and behaviors; anything that is part of the observable structure, function or behavior of a living organism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes me think its a different phenotype...do you agree?


----------



## greengenez (Jun 8, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> So that makes me think its a different phenotype...do you agree?


I say yes.
Those are monsters. great work doc.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 8, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I say yes.
> Those are monsters. great work doc.


Thank you sir!


----------



## sam goleb (Jun 8, 2011)

look excelent very good job what ya think greenjeans? im sold got space greengeenz? they look A.1. and yes i think big john is bubbas


----------



## greengenez (Jun 12, 2011)

sam goleb said:


> look excelent very good job what ya think greenjeans? im sold got space greengeenz? they look A.1. and yes i think big john is bubbas


Space is infinite (So I'm told). 
Doc, its gotta be gettin close. Can't wait for a quality check, its killin me. How tall, and big around are they finished off.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 12, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Space is infinite (So I'm told).
> Doc, its gotta be gettin close. Can't wait for a quality check, its killin me. How tall, and big around are they finished off.


I have a small bud that i picked and its drying now, should have a taste in another day or two. I will measure them right before harvest and let you know. I thought one of them would be ready in two or three days but it looks like it may have a bit more time then that to go.....im going to look at them now and see where they stand.


----------



## supersymmetry (Jun 12, 2011)

hell yea, looking 4ward to your smoke report! it looks like u have done an excellent job raising these monster s


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 14, 2011)

Today is day 63 but they dont look ready for harvest yet.....at least a few more days on P2 and maybe a week or two for P1.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very very nice Dr. Gruber! Can't wait to see if the smoke is worth the price of the seeds.


----------



## sam goleb (Jun 14, 2011)

hey doc they look great this is gonna to the top of the list to get


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 15, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Very very nice Dr. Gruber! Can't wait to see if the smoke is worth the price of the seeds.





sam goleb said:


> hey doc they look great this is gonna to the top of the list to get


Thanks!.................................................


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 15, 2011)

for anyone interested I started a new journal here..........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/439880-bubba-kush-x-og-kush.html


----------



## Candles (Jun 16, 2011)

hello everyone... better late than never huh. i skimmed through this grow and my heart beat increased. perhaps those lil 1 inch g-13 in the basement had something to do with it. ill be buying another 1000 watt light which will make a total of 3000 watts. you did well doc... your pics were great and i enjoyed myself


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 17, 2011)

Candles said:


> hello everyone... better late than never huh. i skimmed through this grow and my heart beat increased. perhaps those lil 1 inch g-13 in the basement had something to do with it. ill be buying another 1000 watt light which will make a total of 3000 watts. you did well doc... your pics were great and i enjoyed myself


Thanks and welcome to the thread.


----------



## greengenez (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> for anyone interested I started a new journal here..........https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/439880-bubba-kush-x-og-kush.html


I'll be there. starting to get a little jealous. I finally have my big laughing in flower, haven't even started the dope yet, want the columbian skies, and feel like I should get these. (g-13)


----------



## greengenez (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks in part to you.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 18, 2011)

greengenez said:


> I'll be there. starting to get a little jealous. I finally have my big laughing in flower, haven't even started the dope yet, want the columbian skies, and feel like I should get these. (g-13)


Im very interested in the Big laughing...you will have to tell me about it when its done...pictures if you can.
I have 2 of the Columbian Skies going right now and they look better then the other times Ive run it...heres some pictures at 54 days.....


----------



## greengenez (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn..... Now I really want it. 
I'll Have to put some pics in my gallery.(have a bunch of veg). I will take lots of pics of flower. My grow has been split up for now, so its hard to chronicle right now, but I will eventually.
'Till then thanks for your threads (journals)


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 20, 2011)

Today is day 69 for these I will start the chop tomorrow for plant #2. I could have started harvest on day 63 but i wanted to let them go just a bit longer to ripen up.
I will post up some pre and post-harvest shots as i plan to do a 2 part harvest and we can watch the popcorn buds fatten up.
Plant #1 still has a week or so to go.

Thanks to all who followed along.....


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see the final results, however the last thing I need is to add more strains to my wish list. Haha. Any chance you can take pic of your grow area/setup?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 21, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Can't wait to see the final results, however the last thing I need is to add more strains to my wish list. Haha. Any chance you can take pic of your grow area/setup?


Ive tried to get a good shot of the room but cant seem to fit the whole thing in one picture....i will try again. Its not that its big...just cant back far enough away to get a good angle.


----------



## supersymmetry (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> I have a small bud that i picked and its drying now, should have a taste in another day or two. I will measure them right before harvest and let you know. I thought one of them would be ready in two or three days but it looks like it may have a bit more time then that to go.....im going to look at them now and see where they stand.


check out this g13 smoke report vid from february 2011 http://youtu.be/pIyYEu9RdG0
if we're talking the same strain, that means they had it in october of last year, so would you say their report is accurate?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 21, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> check out this g13 smoke report vid from february 2011 http://youtu.be/pIyYEu9RdG0
> if we're talking the same strain, that means they had it in october of last year, so would you say their report is accurate?


pretty sure its not the same and the report doesnt sound the same from my sample either.


----------



## supersymmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

and i just noticed it's from feb 2010 not feb 2011, which makes it almost impossible

so did you ever take final height/width measurements, and how does the stuff taste?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> and i just noticed it's from feb 2010 not feb 2011, which makes it almost impossible
> 
> so did you ever take final height/width measurements, and how does the stuff taste?


The sample bud i took tasted very earthy and smooth. I expect it to be somewhat different when i get a good dry and cure on it. The buds smell of chocolate and some skunk right now...we shall see soon.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

Pictures from last nights chop, i cut about 3/4 of plant #2 and the rest will go another week or so to ripen up.
If the scissor hash is any indication this is some knockout medicine for sure.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

i cant get any more pictures to upload...i will try again later.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

okay...here they are....900+ wet grams so far.


----------



## medicine21 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice, doc! That's gotta be at least 7 ounces at dry ratio of 4.5:1. I would love for you to share your notes on growing this strain. Things it likes/doesn't, what you would do different next time (feeding/pruning/veg time), how it compares for growing/yielding/needs with other strains you've done, etc...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 22, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Very nice, doc! That's gotta be at least 7 ounces at dry ratio of 4.5:1. I would love for you to share your notes on growing this strain. Things it likes/doesn't, what you would do different next time (feeding/pruning/veg time), how it compares for growing/yielding/needs with other strains you've done, etc...


Off the top of my head i would say plant #1 needed more N during the run...i will put something together a little more detailed once it has dried and cured so i can compare it to others ive done.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jun 22, 2011)

That looks like some dank covered in crystals right there. Congrats on your harvest.


----------



## greengenez (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work Doc. I'll be waiting on the final report. I hope its a good one.


----------



## supersymmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

you're tha man, dr.gruber, and you too dr.gt! exciting stuff


----------



## dirk d (Jun 23, 2011)

looking great man! excellent job! those colas look freaking sick. looks like a winner to me. i'll be waiting on that smoke report.


----------



## insomnia47 (Jun 24, 2011)

damn nice grow man, those buds are fat, can't wait for the smoke report


----------



## eyes (Jun 26, 2011)

900 wt grams.. id say 20-22 percent dry. 6.4-6.7 dry zips. Is that from 2 plants??


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 26, 2011)

I think that was thhe weight of 3/4 of the smaller plant, right dr G?  The anticipation is killing me....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 27, 2011)

eyes said:


> 900 wt grams.. id say 20-22 percent dry. 6.4-6.7 dry zips. Is that from 2 plants??





Pipe Dream said:


> I think that was thhe weight of 3/4 of the smaller plant, right dr G?  The anticipation is killing me....


That was from one plant and it was the bigger of the two. But it was only 3/4 of the plant, i will probably be cutting more of it today.It has a lot of stems that i will remove before I weigh it so i will lose some of that weight.
The other, shorter plant, still has a little bit to go yet before the chop.
I also have 2 columbian skies plants that are ready to chop, so i have my work cut out for me in the next day or so.
Right now the taste is earthy skunky and it has way more flavor then i expected.


----------



## fletchman (Jun 27, 2011)

Potency????


----------



## Coast captain (Jun 27, 2011)

How do you like the columbian skies compared to the other of docs strains would you say she's definately a keeper compared to everything else of docs you got


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 27, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Potency????


Two of us have tried it and we both woke up with a hangover. More later.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 27, 2011)

Coast captain said:


> How do you like the columbian skies compared to the other of docs strains would you say she's definately a keeper compared to everything else of docs you got


I grew it before and i have never taken it as long as this before. It looks like it will be the best of my runs with it. I always liked it before and I have a strange feeling its going to become my favorite plant. But.....lets wait for it to finish before i give a real verdict. It looks fantastic right now and i start the chop tomorrow night. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Coast captain (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response dr gruber, always wanted to try the columbian skies. Working my way thru some endless sky right now right now and enjoying it. Greenthumb has good strains and you make it look easy good on you bro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eyes (Jun 28, 2011)

over 6 ounces so far is good from one plant. I get over 6 zips from nebula scrogged. How many total watts were you using for the two plants? id be interested to know how the yield, high and smell compares to your sour diesel's you did.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 28, 2011)

I started flowering under 2- 400 watt hps and half way through i bought and added 1 600 watt hPS. I will guess that i will way out yeild my SD but the SD taste and smell is way stronger. Having said that, the taste and smell is much stronger then i anticipated on the g13...about a 7 on the taste scale where the SD is a 10.


----------



## eyes (Jun 28, 2011)

cool,.man. look forward to total yield and you opinion as to what u liked better- the sd or the g13.


----------



## sam goleb (Jun 28, 2011)

wow great job dr. i tip my hat to you


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 28, 2011)

Great grow buddy, you're making me rethink the cost...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 29, 2011)

I pulled another 350 wet grams in the last 2 nights....still have a good bit left to go on the plant.
Because I am a medical grower and am only able to have 2.5 usable onces at a time, the multi harvest method helps me keep everything in check. I like to let it cure for 3 months depending on strain, before i consider it "medical grade" MJ, with the multi harvest I have 4 or 5 batches with drying times weeks apart. I also have a Caregiver who can hold the same amount for me at any given time. The overages either get donated to a patient or it gets destroyed, one or the other.

My final smoke report will be based on dry but uncured (not usable) product, after 3 months I will update with final details.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 29, 2011)

sam goleb said:


> wow great job dr. i tip my hat to you





Maximus cannabis said:


> Great grow buddy, you're making me rethink the cost...


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam goleb (Jun 30, 2011)

clap clap clap very nice work dr. always impressed with your work whats next? that pre 98 bubbakush is what .i believe greengenez and i have had around for ten+ years we got it from from an old hippie who went to amsterdam but couldnt remember what he bought its kinda small but absolutely is best tasteing ive ever had


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 4, 2011)

sam goleb said:


> clap clap clap very nice work dr. always impressed with your work whats next? that pre 98 bubbakush is what .i believe greengenez and i have had around for ten+ years we got it from from an old hippie who went to amsterdam but couldnt remember what he bought its kinda small but absolutely is best tasteing ive ever had


Thanks!
Up next for me is Dr Greenthumbs Bubba Kush X Og Kush...should be tasty.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 4, 2011)

This plant is surpassing all expectations. I just pulled another 130 wet grams and it still has more to go. At this point i'm guessing it will yeild more then 10 oz's, as I already have 6 oz's of dried (uncured) MJ from the first cut. I have about 3 oz's or more drying right now and maybe another 1 or 2 still on the plant. As it stands I have already beat my old personal record of just over 5 oz's from 1 plant. Wow!

The multi stage harvest helps me keep my fingers from being sore and it has the added benefits of increased yeild and staggered cure times to keep my medical limits in check.

Here is a picture of whats left of the plant as of 10 mins ago........


----------



## mrorganics (Jul 4, 2011)

Wowzers man what kinda space did it take up?? 10oz...insane...I'm definately getting some dr greenthumb gear to rotate in next grow, you have inspired me...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 4, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Wowzers man what kinda space did it take up?? 10oz...insane...I'm definately getting some dr greenthumb gear to rotate in next grow, you have inspired me...


I think it ended up at 52 inches tall and just about the same wide.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 7, 2011)

The word of the day is "Botrytis".


I will tell the story tomorrow................................................


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 7, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> The word of the day is "Botrytis".
> 
> 
> I will tell the story tomorrow................................................




Dense buds have their negatives too I guess. I had one plant infected with it before it sucked ass.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 8, 2011)

The bad news is plant #1 got a bad case of Botrytis, also known as bud rot. Nearly the entire plant was rotting from the inside out. I've never had this before and didnt really know what to look for or even to look. I always thought mold would start on the outside but I guess it makes sense that it would be form the inside.Duh.
Almost the whole plant is gone and wasted, although i did manage to salvage a few buds. On the bright side, this plant was nothing like the other one, much more leaf then bud compared to plant #2. I will dry the buds and see if its worth keeping as a mother but as of now i dont think I will be keeping her.


The good news is Plant #2 is now completely harvested. The wet weight leads me to believe that I will be pulling almost 13 oz's from the one plant. It will be a week or two before i have a final dry weight but im over 6 oz's right now as it stands.


----------



## greengenez (Jul 9, 2011)

Fucking Bud rot (ARGH) !
Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2011)

greengenez said:


> Fucking Bud rot (ARGH) !
> Sorry to hear it.


Thanks.
It ws such a bummer to look at a huge bud and have to throw it away.
Does anyone know if its ok to use moldy buds to make Oil with?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking great sucks about the mold glad to see a monster grown out.
Also I will be tagging along for the bubba oh grow.

Btw the Iranian chemos are still alive Nd R doing good I'm started flowering a couple days ago. I have some clones from it so if I like it I will keep it and purchase so
Something from the doc


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking great sucks about the mold glad to see a monster grown out.
> Also I will be tagging along for the bubba oh grow.
> 
> Btw the Iranian chemos are still alive Nd R doing good I'm started flowering a couple days ago. I have some clones from it so if I like it I will keep it and purchase so
> Something from the doc


 
sweet!
Glad to have you along. You were gone so long i was worried you got busted....gald you didnt.


----------



## pavarti (Jul 9, 2011)

yes you can make oil from it .. 
if your using iso all you have to do is filter it properly 
coffee filters work really good but are slow .. if your using butane same thing ..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2011)

pavarti said:


> yes you can make oil from it ..
> if your using iso all you have to do is filter it properly
> coffee filters work really good but are slow .. if your using butane same thing ..


I was thinking about making simpson oil with it using 99% rubbing alcohol.

Thanks!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2011)

Nah not busted but working full time leaves little time to get on


----------



## greengenez (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome back wyte


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 11, 2011)

Dr Gruber said:


> The good news is Plant #2 is now completely harvested. The wet weight leads me to believe that I will be pulling almost 13 oz's from the one plant. It will be a week or two before i have a final dry weight but im over 6 oz's right now as it stands.


I have to revise that estimate because i forgot to subtract stem weight. So....i will pull around 11 or 12 oz's instead of 13.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Weight-

Plant #1- N/A-Botrytis

Plant #2- 11.271 oz's

This weight does not reflect the some 3/4 of an oz that i sampled or passed out to other patients to sample. So the actual weight would be over 12 oz's but i never weighed the samples so i cant be sure.


Smoke report- Before cure

Taste-menthol/eucalyptus/fuel/chemical

Potancy-9 out of 10

Very high ceiling, the more you smoke the higher you get. Effects last for hours and hours. Mild euphoric buzz at first then heavy stone after smoking more.

The samples i tasted for the report were dry but only in the curing stage for about 1 or two weeks. After the 1-3 months i plan to cure them for, i think this will be my pain med of choice. Its not something i want to smoke during the day unless i have nothing to do and nowhere to go because it can really leave you in a daze if you smoke more then a little.

I will do a proper report once it has cured more and my taste testers have reported back to me.


----------



## gettogro (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry to hear about the bud rot, that sux. How is the smell when you open the bag/jar does it have a overwhelming sent?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 15, 2011)

gettogro said:


> sorry to hear about the bud rot, that sux. How is the smell when you open the bag/jar does it have a overwhelming sent?


 
On the smell meter i would give it a solid 7. So its not over whelming like the Sour diesel but it has much more smell then i had anticipated.
What I saved from the one that got bud rot, smelled like cat piss mixed with shit and smelled much stronger then the other.


----------



## eyes (Jul 16, 2011)

nice,job. good weight. were u running a dehumidifier with the lights off to keep that humidity at bay?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 16, 2011)

eyes said:


> nice,job. good weight. were u running a dehumidifier with the lights off to keep that humidity at bay?


 Thanks!
Yes, i just got a dehumidifier so i should be good to go with that problem.


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats a good effort bro 12 oz off one plant, you had no dehumidifier ,no temp control, Just a couple of 600's hanging down, thrown into some soil and still produced this. Next time correct these issues and god knowa how much you will harvest, and you say its 1 cone shit. +rep


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 18, 2011)

*BUDS said:


> Thats a good effort bro 12 oz off one plant, you had no dehumidifier ,no temp control, Just a couple of 600's hanging down, thrown into some soil and still produced this. Next time correct these issues and god knowa how much you will harvest, and you say its 1 cone shit. +rep


Ive been lucky so far with temps and humidity. I started with a make shift room made of Panda film and the temp and humidity were perfect. All i needed was my exhuast fan and the room stayed right on target. Now I have a permanent room and the humidity has become a problem at night, temps are still good though. Im working on it and I hope to have it solved now.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 26, 2011)

Smoke report on the way, should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 27, 2011)

This report is based on the fisrt batch I harvested about 5 weeks ago. It dried for 10-14 days before it went into jars to cure for about 3 weeks. 


SMOKE REPORT&#8212; Dr Greenthumbs-G13

Final Weight---11.271 oz&#8217;s
Plant #1----N/A- Bud Mold-(Salvaged about 3 oz&#8217;s- not counted in final weight)
Plant #2----11.271 oz&#8217;s



Smoke Report (2 week dry and 3 week cure)


INFO-
Tester Name:
Dr Gruber, Assisted by Dr Sharpe and friends.

Strain:
Doc Greenthumb&#8212;&#8220;Pure&#8221; G13.

Breeder: 
Greenthumb Seeds
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/

Grower:
Dr Gruber

Method Smoked:
Joints, glass pipes and vape.

Soil/Hydro:
Soil

Flower Time- Approximately 63-70 days






SMELL-
Earthy, eucalyptus, Cat piss, burnt rubber.


Dominant smell of bud:
In a jar it smells like something went sour. Buds smell earthy with a hint of cat pee. When you break a bud open it smells like menthol/burnt rubber. The unmolded buds I saved from plant number 1 smell like a hoard of cats pissed all over it... and it tastes just the same.

Associated smells of bud:
Earthy

TASTE-
Inhale- earthy
Exhale- menthol/burnt rubber

Dominant flavor:
Menthol

Associated flavors:
Burnt Rubber

Harsh/smoothness: (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) --
7

- Cough factor? : Yes/no ---
Both

BUZZ-
In small amounts you get a mild euphoric buzz. In large amounts it is a heavy Indica knockout buzz. The buzz lasts a long, long, long time. I smoked a small bowl at 10:30 am and at 3pm I could still feel it. Very high ceiling on this&#8230;the more you smoke the higher you get until you fall asleep. Highly recommended for pain.





Profile&#8212;

Potency: (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 
9.6????

Duration: (approx length of buzz, from first hit)
5-7 hrs



Use: Daytime/Bedtime &#8211;Bed Time


Munchies: Yes/no----
Yes.

Comments- Easiest plant I&#8217;ve ever grown and my biggest yielder by far. Not only did I double my previous record, I quadrupled my old average, if I was selling my yield, I would be laughing all the way to the bank.



-----------------------------------------------------

CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT-
Turpentine () 
Metallic () 
Ammonia ( ) - urine (x) - vinegar ( ) 
Bleach () 
Lotions () - plastics ( ) - glues ( ) 
Fuel ()
Rubber (x)

SWEET-
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutty fruity ()

floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - menthol (x) - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY-
woody ( ) - incense () - hardwood ( ) - sage ( ) - juniper ( ) - cedar () - pine (x)
basil ( ) - garlic ( ) - dill ( ) - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY-
earthy (x) - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () &#8211; Alberta spruce ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () &#8211; sweet skunk () Skunk ( )
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves ( ) - trees ()

Final Comments- This will be my pain med of choice when I need something strong.



Medical qualities: Good for: Pain, Insomnia, and Appetite.


Peace- Dr Gruber
Pictures of Product----


----------



## greengenez (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice report. Thorough and prof. 
Watching your other grow as well, Thanks.


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice report and grow! Looks like doc's claim of "double your yield" is right on.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 28, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Nice report and grow! Looks like doc's claim of "double your yield" is right on.


Thanks!
Yes, his claim is right on. Im sure pounds can be pulled from one of these plants by the right grower...or by someone with a better set up then I. 
.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 28, 2011)

Sucks about the burnt rubber cat piss combo but I guess the high and yield make up for some unpleasantries


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

Great grow and smoke report. Congrats on a big yield as well. If only these seeds didn't cost so much $$$$....

Will continue to follow your grows. Much respect.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 28, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Great grow and smoke report. Congrats on a big yield as well. If only these seeds didn't cost so much $$$$....
> 
> Will continue to follow your grows. Much respect.


Thanks very much. Upfront cost may be high but 12 zips later it doesnt seem bad at all.lol.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 3, 2011)

A perfect description. You were a few weeks ahead so I started watching for mold. I had to chop early at 53 days and lost about a zip to mold. My humidity was between 50-60% the whole time so I'm not sure where I screwed up. Bottom line... I won't grow g13 again. I don't like the taste, mold sucks and I don't grow for yield. It is some potent shit! At least I put my money where my mouth is. What about Dr gruber...will u grow it again?


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh yeah. I now only grow one plant at atime under a 600watt. I ended up with 8 zips. Would've been 10 if I couldve waited. I don't sell but in my part of the world that's about $1500. For a $67 seed? Who keeps bitchin about the price lol? Doc's bubba. Now there's some tasty smoke


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 3, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> A perfect description. You were a few weeks ahead so I started watching for mold. I had to chop early at 53 days and lost about a zip to mold. My humidity was between 50-60% the whole time so I'm not sure where I screwed up. Bottom line... I won't grow g13 again. I don't like the taste, mold sucks and I don't grow for yield. It is some potent shit! At least I put my money where my mouth is. What about Dr gruber...will u grow it again?


I will grow it again because it is a great pain reliever for me and helps me sleep. I dont grow for yeild either and though the flavor isnt super strong it is strong enough for me to like it. Only one plant got the mold for me...how many did you grow and did they all have mold?
If both of my plants tasted like the one that got mold(cat piss) i wouldnt grow it again.
My humidity was at 50% during the day but would shoot up to 80% at night. I think my mold issue started on leaves that had browned and died on that plant...the other 3 plants in the garden at that time were fine. ??????????????????????


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 3, 2011)

Doobius1 said:


> Oh yeah. I now only grow one plant at atime under a 600watt. I ended up with 8 zips. Would've been 10 if I couldve waited. I don't sell but in my part of the world that's about $1500. For a $67 seed? Who keeps bitchin about the price lol? Doc's bubba. Now there's some tasty smoke


 
Yeah, i think the price argument was blown out of the water...and i havent been hearing the nay sayers since the reports started coming in.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Me and a couple pals split a pack 3 ways so I've only done one. My mold seemed to start at the stem and was unnoticeable cept for one patch of pistils went brown in the middle of the top. Once I chopped I noticed more mold on the back side of the top I couldnt see in my box. I can still get a cut from one of my pals but doubt it


----------



## MikeSativa (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful grow DrGruber ! Great read too.

So Porcupines grape pheno is different than both of these ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

MikeSativa said:


> Beautiful grow DrGruber ! Great read too.
> 
> So Porcupines grape pheno is different than both of these ?
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks MR Sativa!

Yeah, i didnt get any grape or fruit taste at all...i want to talk to Porc about that.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

Banditt said:


> First of all, nice grow. Looks like it came out nice for you.
> 
> Now...
> 
> ...


Well, maybe its you who has missed the point. It may be an average yeild for you as i dont know what kind of grower you are, but that was not an average yeild for me at all.
It doubled the yeild of the other plants in the room and quadupled my average yeild...so how could you think it was only an average yeild for me? Thats just stupid.
what do you average from 1 plant? how much light are you using? I would love to see the strain you are growing that will double my yeild with the same amount of light.Please show us.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> You don't make any sense, man. Dr. Gruber said that he yielded twice as much as his best yield to date. It is irrelevant whether he yielded .7g/W or .00001g/W. He has run many strains before and the G-13 doubled his best, that is all that matters.
> 
> Every garden and gardener is different. So if you take a soil garden with a lazy gardener that yields 1lb and a Under Current with a chiller, CO2, full time job gardener, same amount wattage that yield 4lb, you are going to tell me that the difference is in the strain only?! There's no logic in your argument.


That is so right on.
If i go by grams per watt or by weight per plant it still comes up the same. I quadrupled my average and i doubled my best to date...what more do i need to know? I wish i had the time to pull up Uncle Bens quote about why its ridiculous to use grams per watt as a way to compare yeilds against someone else but I think you pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks peeps!




greengenez said:


> Nice report. Thorough and prof.
> Watching your other grow as well, Thanks.





medicine21 said:


> Nice report and grow! Looks like doc's claim of "double your yield" is right on.





jyermum said:


> Sucks about the burnt rubber cat piss combo but I guess the high and yield make up for some unpleasantries





bongmarley2009 said:


> Great grow and smoke report. Congrats on a big yield as well. If only these seeds didn't cost so much $$$$....
> 
> Will continue to follow your grows. Much respect.





MikeSativa said:


> Beautiful grow DrGruber ! Great read too.
> 
> So Porcupines grape pheno is different than both of these ?
> 
> Thanks again.





Doobius1 said:


> Oh yeah. I now only grow one plant at atime under a 600watt. I ended up with 8 zips. Would've been 10 if I couldve waited. I don't sell but in my part of the world that's about $1500. For a $67 seed? Who keeps bitchin about the price lol? Doc's bubba. Now there's some tasty smoke


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Immature posts by Banditt removed.

Banditt do not post in this journal again.


----------



## supersymmetry (Aug 11, 2011)

dr.g, you've got me scared... lol, in a good way though... i am looking at a pic of your g13s on day 20 of flowering and they look almost identical to my one g13 at flowering day 16. the reason why i'm scared is that 1) i only have my measly little UFO light & flex mirrors so i wonder if this is when i start falling way behind the curve, 2) it seems like an ever-growing amount of responsibility as it gets bigger, 3) i don't have a backup plant if mold sets in, i just have 1 plant, 4) i really don't know what the hell i'm doing, considering it's my first grow, ever. i am thinking of starting to feed it molasses and maybe H2O2 if i can find the right dosages, from what other people are saying...

i just wanted to say congrats on a successful grow, and i'm glad you exceeded all your expectations! and thanks for the help on my journal. about 6 more weeks go to for me. g13 or bust!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 11, 2011)

supersymmetry said:


> dr.g, you've got me scared... lol, in a good way though... i am looking at a pic of your g13s on day 20 of flowering and they look almost identical to my one g13 at flowering day 16. the reason why i'm scared is that 1) i only have my measly little UFO light & flex mirrors so i wonder if this is when i start falling way behind the curve, 2) it seems like an ever-growing amount of responsibility as it gets bigger, 3) i don't have a backup plant if mold sets in, i just have 1 plant, 4) i really don't know what the hell i'm doing, considering it's my first grow, ever. i am thinking of starting to feed it molasses and maybe H2O2 if i can find the right dosages, from what other people are saying...
> 
> i just wanted to say congrats on a successful grow, and i'm glad you exceeded all your expectations! and thanks for the help on my journal. about 6 more weeks go to for me. g13 or bust!


Thanks!

Just keep an eye on the humidity and you should be ok. Extra fans and ventilation wont hurt either.


----------



## OGMan (Aug 21, 2011)

great great job Gruber


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 21, 2011)

OGMan said:


> great great job Gruber


Thank you Sir....I appreciate that!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 2, 2011)

I just enjoyed a nice bowl of G13 with a Blue Moon Summer Wheat Beer and it was a nice combo indeed. I've got a very happy buzz going right now.
It doesnt seem to hit me as heavy as it did at first unless I smoke a few bowls. Now I seem to get a more euphoric/pleasant type buzz if i smoke small steady amounts........I think its time for another bowl or two to check my theory out.
Peace----


P.S.---Special Thanks to everyone who followed this Journal....I really appreciate the civil manner that everyone displayed. I'm sure there are a few people who wanted to say something but refrained from doing so and thats very cool. 
Thanks Everyone!!!!


----------



## OGMan (Oct 3, 2011)

I have found that the G13 has no ceiling at all. The more you smoke the happier you get


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 3, 2011)

OGMan said:


> I have found that the G13 has no ceiling at all. The more you smoke the happier you get


yep...same here. But it knocks me out after awhile.


----------



## eyes (Oct 13, 2011)

just going through the thread again and have to say those are some meaty buds. Did you say these are stinkier than the sour ds you ran? very nice job 4 sure on your part. love to get some seeds but 2 beans for 200 is hard to take.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 13, 2011)

eyes said:


> just going through the thread again and have to say those are some meaty buds. Did you say these are stinkier than the sour ds you ran? very nice job 4 sure on your part. love to get some seeds but 2 beans for 200 is hard to take.


Thanks!
No...not even close to the stink of the SD. this is actually a very low odor plant during the grow and would be great for people who need to keep the stink down. The taste is much better then I thought it would be based on the smell level, so Im very happy with this plant. Huge yeild, potant, and Id give it about a 6.5 or 7 on the taste scale, the SD would be a 10.


And you get 3 seeds...so its 67 a seed....any easier to take?lol


----------



## eyes (Oct 14, 2011)

possibly, if the seeds are guaranteed to be fresh and female. im suprised he doesnt list it as 3 seeds and not 2. This is good to hear that its a lower odor plant. 

Is it best to flower out all the leads/stems she can produce since she grows big buds everywhere or lollipop her to say 6 leads?
Also,i never ordered from him before. How good is his stealth /delivery making it to the u.s.? I heard of a few peeps packages getting snagged.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 14, 2011)

eyes said:


> possibly, if the seeds are guaranteed to be fresh and female. im suprised he doesnt list it as 3 seeds and not 2. This is good to hear that its a lower odor plant.
> 
> Is it best to flower out all the leads/stems she can produce since she grows big buds everywhere or lollipop her to say 6 leads?
> Also,i never ordered from him before. How good is his stealth /delivery making it to the u.s.? I heard of a few peeps packages getting snagged.


He adds an extra seed to every pack, so his 10 packs are actually 11 packs and so on. 

To lollipop or not?....hmmmmm good question. I would say no because I dont think Greenthumb recommends it, but...you should probably shoot him an email on that and ask what he does with them.

Great stealth....Ive recieved every order in 5 to 7 days and everyone I know says the same, give or take a few days.


----------



## eyes (Oct 14, 2011)

cool,man. appreciate the response. I bet the chem 4 is good as well. but this one sounds like good stealth. just got to be ready to clone her or breed her out to something worthy.


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for the awesome journal! Have been considering greenthumb for a while, of what youve grown of his what would you say your favorite was? I'm a up buzz fan, couch locks ok... But I'm lazy by nature so the last thing I need is a heavy indica, on a side note... A highly recommended strain that I ran many times and always came out A++ shiva skunk by sensi. Super easy to grow, potent and forgiving.


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Oct 18, 2011)

Leaning to c99, you mentioned you grew this out...what did you think?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 18, 2011)

Smokeyjoe419 said:


> Leaning to c99, you mentioned you grew this out...what did you think?


I was going to say to try the c99. From what you describe as your "type" of buzz, the cindy would be great. Its kind of speedy so i have to be careful when i drink coffee with it or my heart feels like it going to pound out of my chest.
i was still learning and didnt do them justice...i still have some seeds left so am thinking about popping some more of them in the near future.
Also his strain Jazz intrigues me, i havent grown it out but it sounds very nice.
My personal fave so far is his Sour diesel, but i think the Bubba x OG might become my fave soon....just waiting for it to dry.


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, will most probably get some of the c99 also wanting to give mr. Nice super silver haze a run. Numbers and time always seem to be against me! So little time... Have a few 3 apollo13bx beans put back. Don't want to run them just yet. Down to one area. Since they seem to be unavailable anymore I want to save them for another day.. C99 always available so cloning not so important. Side note... Have you heard of the rotten meat pheno of c99? Supposed to be the (most) potent? Saw this on an old brothers grim c99 description floating around the net. Was the the diesel a more up buzz? Love strong smelling and tasty strains. Dutch passions Dutch Cheese was like that for me. Very pungent ...tasty ... Very thick smoke.. Could almost chew it if you know what I mean. Had a tough time keeping her leaves healthy.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard of the "rotton" pheno of c99 but never tried it.
The SD has a nice lift to it..,very trippy, but it also hammers you and then its sleepy time.


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks again for the tips and responses , very refreshing. Was c99 picky about her nutrition? On looks how would you rate her? Dr greenthumb has no pics of her. I'm so glad to have found your thread, I'd always wanted to try him, but admittinly the na Sayers kept me from ordering. Your posts and journals have really put my fears to rest. Thankyou. I look forward to your future journals.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 20, 2011)

Smokeyjoe419 said:


> Thanks again for the tips and responses , very refreshing. Was c99 picky about her nutrition? On looks how would you rate her? Dr greenthumb has no pics of her. I'm so glad to have found your thread, I'd always wanted to try him, but admittinly the na Sayers kept me from ordering. Your posts and journals have really put my fears to rest. Thankyou. I look forward to your future journals.


Thanks SmokeyJoe!
When i ran the c99 i really didnt know what i was doing and way over nuted them. Almost all the leaves burned up,yeild was diminished, but the bud was still great. I really want to pop the remaining seeds i have but my plant counts are at the max right now so i have to wait for awhile. The good thing with Docs seeds is; I could pop 1 of them and probably get a really nice plant if not a keeper.Did you see my journal of the c99?...it has some pics.


----------



## Smokeyjoe419 (Oct 23, 2011)

No but I'm about to


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 4, 2011)

After about a month of not touching the G13 i smoked a bowl last night and it really tasted great. The time sitting in the jar has really helped the flavor come out...Very Nice!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for following along everyone...if you have the time please check out my latest 2 journals of Doc's gear. 

The Dope-
Dr Greenthumbs "The Dope" medical journal

and OH Zone-
Dr Greenthumbs "OH! Zone" (Chemo X OG Kush)-Seed to Smoke Medical Journal​


----------



## Dr Gruber (May 26, 2012)

A patient/friend of mine brought over a bud of the G13 I gave him a long time ago. He kept it pretty fresh and the taste was much stronger after all that time in a jar. I took a couple pics before smoking on it...........mmmmmmmmm.....good.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 8, 2012)

I know this is an old bump, but, thanks for putting this up Grubers.

I know it was unfortunate for you, but seeing the bud rot issue come up will help me stay on guard when i crack my g13s.

I think I will do a little more cutting out center and lower growth, early on, on any plants that are short/compact. Also, put a small fan or two sitting in the grow tray to circulate air between the plants and media, and extra circulation and ventilation. Have done this with past plants that had bud rot issues.

So, you would say Columbian Skies is your favorite of Doc's beans so far?

Nice work, shit looks great.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 8, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> I know this is an old bump, but, thanks for putting this up Grubers.
> 
> I know it was unfortunate for you, but seeing the bud rot issue come up will help me stay on guard when i crack my g13s.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I think the one plant with the rot was because I screwed up and let a bunch of leaves die and the high humidity found a nice place to start the process.
With proper air movement I probably wouldnt have had the problem.

Although I do like the Columbian Skies it hasnt been my favorite Greenthumb gear for a while. My new favorite is his Bubba OG...after that I like so many its really hard to say. Im currently smoking on his Good Dog and even though its only been drying for 3 days, I can tell its going to pack a whollop....so far a nice sativa/indica mix to the buzz.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2012)

i'm about to flower some sour13 dr gruber... it was a super slow vegger, but it's doing well now and like i said, ready for flower once i get the hps working again after the power went out last night.. 

hopefully i will just have to unplug everything and it will fire right back up.. that's all it took the last time this happened..

i'm pretty excited to see how these turn out.. really looking for a nice ecsd keeper..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm about to flower some sour13 dr gruber... it was a super slow vegger, but it's doing well now and like i said, ready for flower once i get the hps working again after the power went out last night..
> 
> hopefully i will just have to unplug everything and it will fire right back up.. that's all it took the last time this happened..
> 
> i'm pretty excited to see how these turn out.. really looking for a nice ecsd keeper..


Thats a really interesting cross. I imagine the g13 will boost the yeild and add a more indica feel to the buzz profile. Keep me informed please.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> Thats a really interesting cross. I imagine the g13 will boost the yeild and add a more indica feel to the buzz profile. Keep me informed please.


 you know it dr gruber..


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 9, 2012)

nice grow man. congrats on the yields. sorry about the bud rot. happened to me about a year ago. lost about 2/3rd the yield of a good sized plant. but it was more from me just being lazy and chasing girls and not taking care of my babies. lol. 

do u have any pics of ur setup? lights and rig and where u keep em. do u use a tent or anything special or just a closet? i browsed thru a lot of pages but couldnt find anything in here as far as setup pics. im trying to figure out a new grow and urs is pretty awesome with those yields with those lights.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 9, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> nice grow man. congrats on the yields. sorry about the bud rot. happened to me about a year ago. lost about 2/3rd the yield of a good sized plant. but it was more from me just being lazy and chasing girls and not taking care of my babies. lol.
> 
> do u have any pics of ur setup? lights and rig and where u keep em. do u use a tent or anything special or just a closet? i browsed thru a lot of pages but couldnt find anything in here as far as setup pics. im trying to figure out a new grow and urs is pretty awesome with those yields with those lights.


Thanks!!
I dont have any pics of my rooms or lights but i should do that.
I started in a small closet and then built my own version of a tent with black and white plastic. That gave me enough time to start building rooms and now i have 3 rooms (Veg-Flower-Smoking Lounge) plus a small space for clones. I am really lucky with temps and humidity and havent had to add anything to help that at all. So my set up is basicly lights and fans.
If you have any specific questions fire away.....


----------



## chadkush (Dec 12, 2016)

How was the high like ?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 15, 2016)

chadkush said:


> How was the high like ?


It's been a long time but from what i recall....

It's sleepy and strong. The more you smoke the higher you get until you finally hit the ceiling. Not my favorite buzz type but some will love it.


----------

